# Verbot von Live-Sonar Technologie



## Justin123 (24. November 2022)

Mal wieder nur Neid. Entnahmefenster etc und gut ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2022)

Ich habe dafür Verständnis.
Zunächst mal weil Uferangler ohnehin schon benachteiligt sind und sich dann noch anschauen können, wie diese Bootsangler mit ihrem High Tech Echolot auf dem Gewässer herumkurven und sich ihre Fische quasi aussuchen können.
Für mich ist alles was über ein normales Echolot hinausgeht ein zu viel der Vorteile.

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2022)

Über die Fairness anderen Anglern gegenüber ist mir so ein Ding wurscht…Der eine hat’s, der andere nicht, wie in vielen Dingen im Leben…
Ich finde es einfach den Fischen gegenüber nicht fair, und da ja die Technik weiter fortschreitet wird es immer einfacher die zu überlisten und auf Socialmedia auf dicke Hose zu machen…
Angeln ist für mich viel mehr als nur den Köder in den Fischschwarm herabzulassen oder einen dicken Fisch den Köder vor die Nase zu halten und auf dem Monitor zu beobachten…
Irgendwann kommt dann ja sowieso das Gemecker , weil keine Fische mehr da sind, nachdem das ausgereizt ist…Dann ist es aber zu spät, wie auch mit anderen Dingen im Leben und das Angeln wird immer weiter eingeschränkt…
So ein Ding um Unterwasserstruktur zu lesen ist ok, mehr aber nicht und ist nichts für mich…
Man kann auch so gut fangen wenn man sich intensiv reinfuchst, mit so ein Ding geht das halt nur schneller wenn man es beherrscht…
Aber jedem das seine, um schneller ans Ziel zu kommen…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. November 2022)

Wie wird das Ge- bzw. Verbot denn überwacht? Werden die Echo's dann bei jedem Boot kontrolliert? 
Die Schweizer Seen sind ja riesig, eine flächendeckende Kontrolle wir da kaum möglich sein. 
Ich persönlich finde die neue Regelung gut, damit jeder Angler dieselben Chancen hat (grade die Uferangler). 
Gleiche Bedingungen für alle schaffen, gilt die Devise! Sonst würde es eine Zweiklassen-Gesellschaft unter den "High-Tech" - Bootsanglern und den "normal" ausgerüsteten geben, was früher oder später zu "bösem Blut" untereinander führen kann.


----------



## Seele (24. November 2022)

Zunächst muss man sagen, das Bild im Artikel ist KEIN Live Echo Bild. Lediglich ein normales Echobild. 

Im Gegenzug dazu, wenn aber die großen Fische wirklich so wertvoll sind, sollte man sich aber gleich um ein Maximalmaß Gedanken machen. 
Ansonsten find ich das Verbot nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich selber ziemlicher Technikfan bin. Live-Echo benutze ich aber nicht. Ist ne eigene Fischerei für sich und man muss trotzdem was können. 
Ein Echo ganz zu verbieten fände ich dagegen fände ich schade, denn es macht Spaß sich Strukturen zu suchen und genau dort dann unter Umständen zu fangen. Fisch selbst sucht man in der Regel ja nur sehr selten mit einem konventionellen Echo.


----------



## plinse (24. November 2022)

Ich bin kein Freund von diversen Verboten, mehr von wenigen, dafür aber scharf ausgelegten Regeln. Das geht auch eher in die Richtung von "Verbiete / reguliere nichts, was sich operativ nicht gescheit kontrollieren lässt - sonst macht man sich lächerlich."
Plötzlich sind so Geräte in Backskisten verdeckt verbaut, werden bei Annäherung eines Kontrollbootes abgeschaltet und die Klappe der Backskiste wird verschlossen, geht man an das Vorhandensein an Bord dran, landet man bei Bootsdurchsuchungen. 
Für mich geht es Richtung lächerlich und alleine wer sich dann bei der Verwendung des Gerätes filmt oder anderweitig blöd anstellt, der zeigt sich noch quasi selbst an. Na denn...

Gut, es ist die Schweiz, am Ende muss man es im Zusammenhang mit den weiteren Regeln sehen, die kenne ich in der Schweiz nicht.
Hier in Niedersachsen haben wir das angeln auf Basis der Verwertungsabsicht, das ist glaube ich ziemlich deutschlandweit so. Dazu gibt es Bundesländer mit Küchenfenster für gewissen Fischarten. An sich reicht die Kombination in meinen Augen und lässt sich durch die Anwendung auf einzelne Fischarten anpassen.

Wir haben es doch jetzt schon so, dass Protzfotos mit lebenden (Groß)fischfängen zu Verurteilungen führen können - in meinen Augen zu Recht.
Die Verpflichtung des Anglers, seine Verwertungsabsicht bei seinem Handeln begründen zu können, halte ich für sinnvoller und an sich wäre das bereits jetzt nur eine scharfe Auslegung bereits bestehender Regeln.

VG, Eike


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2022)

Ganz ehrlich , auf einen Fisch den ich so gefangen hätte währe ich stolz 
wie auf eine geschossenen Hirsch aus einem Käfig .
Nein für diese Angler die nur angeln um damit auf die  zuhauen habe
ich verdammt wenig übrig , ja die ich kenne haben alle keinen sehr hohen IQ
aber zum Glück merken sie es nicht selbst . 
Bei uns ist diese Methode Fische zu finden schon immer verboten , das 
man mal einen deswegen schon mal zur Rechenschaft gezogen hätte 
ist mir noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen .


----------



## HerrZebra (24. November 2022)

So wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben. Das ganze hat doch nicht mehr viel mit Angeln zu tun. Ja man muss auch bei der Art zu Fischen etwas können, nämlich seinen Echolot bedienen und ablesen zu können. Ist ja schön und gut daß die Technologie soweit fortschreitet aber Nein danke. Unterwasser Strukturen finden noch ok, wobei auch da viel altes Wissen verloren geht wie Gewässer lesen. Aber Live Sonar geht echt zu weit.

Dann kannst doch fast schon in der Zoohandlung im Aquarium angeln.

Das ist aber doch auch nicht der erste Verbot von der Technik. War nicht vor paar Wochen schon was zu lesen das es bei irgend einem Basswettbewerb auch verboten wird?


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2022)

Hallo,

Live-Sonar-Technik ist in z.B. in Bayern auch nicht an jedem Gewässer erlaubt. Manche Bewirtschafter untersagen es schon jetzt, andere warten noch ab wie sich das entwickelt.

Das landesweite Verbot von "Geräten zur Auffindung von Fischen oder Fischbeständen" wurde in Bayern aber vor ca. 15 Jahren gestrichen.




HerrZebra schrieb:


> War nicht vor paar Wochen schon was zu lesen das es bei irgend einem Basswettbewerb auch verboten wird?



Das betrifft m.W. vorerst nur Musky-Wettbewerbe der PMTT.

Bei den Bass-Tournaments wird man vermutlich mehr Rücksicht auf die Sponsoren nehmen wollen.

Da ich persönlich diese Technik nicht nutze und auch nicht vorhabe das zu tun, könnte ich so ein Verbot eigentlich leicht befürworten.
Ich sehe das aber nicht ganz so einfach, auch wo da ggf. Grenzen zu ziehen sind.

Wenn da aber zu viel Missbrauch betrieben würde und negative Einflüsse auf den Bestand zu befürchten wären, hätte ich gegen ein Verbot allerdings keine Einwände.

Dann wären wir aber wieder in einer Situation wie vor 15 Jahren, wo nur die ganz dreisten oder technisch geschickten so ein Verbot trotzdem umgehen würden.  Hab ich ja auf den Fränkischen Seen mitbekommen, wie das da lief.

Ganz verhindern lässt sich das vermutlich nicht, nur vermindern.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. November 2022)

Live-Sonartechnik ist genauso, als wenn bei der Jagd ein Laservisier (überall verboten) benutzt oder mit einem Suchscheinwerfer aus dem Auto  am besten von der Straße aus jagt... 
Fisch und Wild haben so keine fare Chance, flüchten zu können und so ist es absolut keine Herausforderung mehr, sich seine Beute zu erarbeiten, wie das eigentlich normal und richtig ist! 

Viele wollen eben nur den einfachen Weg gehen und dabei möglichst wenig Zeit und Geduld investieren. Mit denen will  sich aber der größte Teil der "handwerklichen", klassischen Jäger/Angler nicht vergleichen! 

Ich halte auch nichts von Wildkameras, Futterstellen und anderen technischen Hilfsmitteln, die das Tier zum Jäger/Angler bringt, als umgekehrt, wie es sich normal gehört. 
Allerdings mache ich Zugeständnisse, einen Deeper einzusetzen, um die Tiefe und Grundstruktur an einem Angelplatz herauszufinden, ist schon OK. 
Elektronische Bissanzeiger auch. 

Aber dazu noch Drohnen, ROV's, Live-Sonartechnik und was weiß ich noch einzusetzen, hat für mich nichts mehr mit dem Genießen und intensiven erleben in/mit der Natur zu tun...


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> hat für mich nichts mehr mit dem Genießen und intensiven erleben in/mit der Natur zu tun...


Für mich auch nicht.

Trotzdem befürworte ich nicht sofort Verbote, nur weil mir selber etwas nicht zusagt,  was andere aber mögen.

Wenn dadurch negative Einflüsse auf die Fischbestände und die Anglerschaft zu erwarten wären, würde ich das aber schon befürworten.

Entscheiden müssen das die Gewässerbewirtschafter oder schlimmstenfalls die Behörden, wie in der Schweiz geschehen.

Die Schweizer werden wohl schon Gründe dafür gehabt haben, denn die gelten ja jetzt nicht unbedingt als Verbotsfetischsten.


----------



## feko (24. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie wird das Ge- bzw. Verbot denn überwacht? Werden die Echo's dann bei jedem Boot kontrolliert?
> Die Schweizer Seen sind ja riesig, eine flächendeckende Kontrolle wir da kaum möglich sein.
> Ich persönlich finde die neue Regelung gut, damit jeder Angler dieselben Chancen hat (grade die Uferangler).
> Gleiche Bedingungen für alle schaffen, gilt die Devise! Sonst würde es eine Zweiklassen-Gesellschaft unter den "High-Tech" - Bootsanglern und den "normal" ausgerüsteten geben, was früher oder später zu "bösem Blut" untereinander führen kann.


Es werden einfach alle Echos verboten


----------



## HerrZebra (24. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Viele wollen eben nur den einfachen Weg gehen und dabei möglichst wenig Zeit und Geduld investieren.



Dann sollten sie vielleicht das Angeln / Jagen aufgeben und im Supermarkt etc. einkaufen gehen.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2022)

Also hab selber schon so gefischt und es ist nicht so, dass man nen Fisch sieht, den Köder runterlässt und der Fisch beisst. 
Ist ne spannende Sache. 
Muss ich aber nicht ständig haben. 
Wenn es den Bestand bedroht, befürworte ich, dass ein Gewässer eine bestimmte Regelung bekommt. 
Was mich nur stört, Vergleich mit Laserzielfernrohr oder Hirsch im Käfig erschießen, wenn man diese Art von Angelei niemals erfahren hat. 
Aber is ja oft so. 
Senf dazu geben und Verbote fordern ohne Bezug zum Thema. 
Hauptsache was gesagt. 
Oftmals muss man einiges differenzierter betrachten, genau wie ein Küchenfenster. 
Kann man auch nicht landesweit überall gleich einführen.


----------



## feko (24. November 2022)

Mal  ein anderer Gedanke.
Bei herkömmlichen Echos ist es ja so das selbst die klickfrequenz des Gebers schon Fische vergrämt hat .
Und diese dann quasi umfangbar waren.
Wie ist das beim livescope?
Klickt das auch ?


----------



## Minimax2 (24. November 2022)

hallo,

wer solche und andere Hilfsmittel benötigt oder benutzt ist in meinen Augen sowieso jemand, der nicht verstanden hat, worum es beim Angeln geht.
Und wenn ich mir diese und andere Diskussionen so anschaue - dann hab ich scheinbar Glück, dass der ganze Technik-Mist nicht schon Pflicht geworden ist...

bis später


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Wie ist das beim livescope?
> Klickt das auch ?


Der Vorgang ist der Gleiche, es werden Kristalle in Schwingung versetzt, im Geber. (das Klicken)
Nur hat so ein livescope wohl ein paar mehr von diesen, oder diese sind anders platziert.
Auch wird die digitale Aufbereitung des Echos eine Rolle spielen?

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Also hab selber schon so gefischt und es ist nicht so, dass man nen Fisch sieht, den Köder runterlässt und der Fisch beisst.


Hätte  mich auch gewundert, denn das ist ja an klaren Gewässern, wo man Fische auf Sicht befischen kann, auch nicht so.

Beim pelagischen Angeln stelle ich es mir auch nicht einfach vor, das Boot genau über dem Fisch zu halten.  Da hätte man mit einem Ruderboot bei Wind und Wellen sicher schlechte Karten.  Mit Motor - Autopilot - GPS sieht die Sache dann wieder anders aus.

Ins Boot werden die Fische bei dieser Technik wohl auch nicht springen. 

Aber im Verhältnis zum traditionellen Schlepp- oder Wurfangeln auf Verdacht ist es es vermutlich wesentlich effektiver. 

Wenn dann selbst in Ländern wie USA oder Schweiz solche Verbote kommen, scheint da für manche Bewirtschafter wohl ne Grenze erreicht oder überschritten zu sein.

Wird vermutlich drauf ankommen wie sich die Szene bei uns in der Gegend so entwickelt und verhält.

Hab Gerüchte gehört, das es an einigen Gewässern schon auf der Agenda ist und ggf. wohl Verbote kommen werden, wenn es noch weitere Ausmaße annehmen sollte.


----------



## feko (24. November 2022)

Ich kenne auf jeden Fall Gewässer in der Nähe in denen Echolote verboten wurden. 
Wieso auch immer.


----------



## Colophonius (24. November 2022)

Witzig, manche hier liest man groß gegen Verbote tönen, wenn sie denn selbst betroffen sind. Aber wenn es nur andere Angler betrifft, ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## plinse (24. November 2022)

Staatlich sollte man von dem Thema die Finger lassen, so Geräte seitens der Fischereiverbände in die "uncoole Ecke zu schieben", halte ich für sinnvoller und ausreichend. Dazu können Angelvereine für Ihre Gewässer das gleiche tun, auf der Versammlung abstimmen und wem die Entscheidung nicht passt, der kann den Verein wechseln aber es bindet keine staatlichen Resourcen, die wichtigeres zu tun haben.

VG, Eike


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Witzig, manche hier liest man groß gegen Verbote tönen, wenn sie denn selbst betroffen sind. Aber wenn es nur andere Angler betrifft, ist es in Ordnung.


na , na , irgend wie verlierst du hier die Differenz - es gibt schwachsinnige Verbote 
von irgend welchen Spinnern durchgesetzt , die mit der Grundmaterie nicht das 
Geringste zu tun haben und Verbote die auch einen Sinn haben und die für einen
normal denkenden Menschen ohnehin eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind .
Wenn ich die Fischfindemethode selbst nicht gut finde mir ist es egal ob sie 
verboten wird es betrifft mich nicht im geringsten . Regionale Verbote 
die einen Sinn machen sollten wohl eingehalten werden auch wenn sie 
vielleicht mitunter für einen Außenstehenden nicht so ganz verständlich sind .


----------



## alexpp (26. November 2022)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem LiveScope nach wenigen Monaten ist zugegeben noch nicht sehr groß, aber von einer eher schwierigen Talsperre kann ich sagen, dass man mit der Live-Technik kaum mehr fängt. Man findet natürlich eher Fische und kann sie etwas verfolgen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie beißen werden. Keine Ahnung, wie das Verhältnis war, von vielleicht 20 eher 30 Versuchen ein Hecht oder Zander. Das heißt, die Fische zeigen Interesse, kommen den Köder anschauen beißen aber nicht zu. Paar Mal kam der Hecht sogar schnell angeschossen und drehte sich im letzten Moment weg, das kann mit der Live-Technik gut gesehen werden. Ob nun der E-Motor oder die Gebersignale oder die Kombination davon die Fische vergrämen, keine Ahnung. Es wird aber sicher auch einem deutlich vor Augen geführt, wie oft die Fische allgemein einfach nicht beißen. Mit dieser Technik kann noch mehr über die Fische gelernt werden, beobachtet manchmal auch einen 2m Wels, starrt aber insgesamt viel auf das/die Display(s). Die Teiche wird man damit aber kaum leer fischen können.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. November 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Es werden einfach alle Echos verboten


Das wird kaum gehen, da Echos für das Bootfahren insgesamt wichtige Naviinstrumente sind. Und ein Segler, der ab und an vom Boot angelt, wird kaum sein Echo zum Angeln ausbauen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das wird kaum gehen, da Echos für das Bootfahren insgesamt wichtige Naviinstrumente sind. Und ein Segler, der ab und an vom Boot angelt, wird kaum sein Echo zum Angeln ausbauen...



Selbst in Deutschland ist die Nutzung von Echolots zum Angeln regional verboten:

Beispiel Oberfranken:





						Bezirksfischereiverordnung
					






					www.bezirksfischereiverband-oberfranken.de
				




§ 7
Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen, die auch zur Auslotung
der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist verboten. Ausnahmen bedürfen der Zustimmung der Fachbe-
ratung für Fischerei des Bezirks Oberfranken in Textform.

Dort ist der Schein sofort, wenn du beim Angeln mit Echolot erwischt wirst.


----------



## ratzfatzab (26. November 2022)

Man mag ja zur Technik stehen wie man möchte, aber das ist so etwa als trüge der Hirsch im Wald ein GPS und der Jäger peilte ihn an um ihn umzulegen.
Ja, ich kann das Verbot (das eigentlich ein Gebot zur waidgerechten Fischjagt ist) nachvollziehen.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Man mag ja zur Technik stehen wie man möchte, aber das ist so etwa als trüge der Hirsch im Wald ein GPS und der Jäger peilte ihn an um ihn umzulegen.
> Ja, ich kann das Verbot (das eigentlich ein Gebot zur waidgerechten Fischjagt ist) nachvollziehen.


Diese Vergleich hinkt doch. 
Abschuss eines vor Augen stehenden Hirschs und Kunstköder auf Fisch der zu 80% gar nicht beisst ist nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dort ist der Schein sofort, wenn du beim Angeln mit Echolot erwischt wirst.


Der Passus galt so ähnlich bis vor ca. 15 Jahren in ganz Bayern.

Ich war früher öfter mal im Fränkischen Seenland unterwegs und hab schon mitgekriegt, dass ein Verbot allein nicht bewirkt, dass diese Technik nicht eingesetzt wird.

Die Ehrlichen halten sich dran, andere eben nicht.

Manche haben die Geräte gut getarnt, manche eher notdürftig und einige ganz dreiste überhaupt nicht.

Höhepunkt war dann ein Bildbericht in einem Angelmagazin vom Brombachsee, wo sogar der Bildschirm mit Fischsicheln in Großaufnahme gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Diese Vergleich hinkt doch.
> Abschuss eines vor Augen stehenden Hirschs und Kunstköder auf Fisch der zu 80% gar nicht beisst ist nicht vergleichbar.


Ich finde ihn passend, auch den Hirsch kann der Schütze verfehlen, oder wird von diesem wahrgenommen und er bringt sich in Sicherheit.
Woher stammt diese Prozentangabe?
Ich persönlich habe ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen ein normales Echolot zu benutzen, auch wenn es mir im Wesentlichen nur Strukturen anzeigt, oder eben Fischschwärme.
Beides sind große Vorteile für mich als Angler, gegenüber dem Fisch und mit angelnden Uferanglern.
Mein Echolot habe ich mir gekauft, um an fremden Gewässern nicht tagelang erfolglos fischen zu müssen, wie es häufig passiert.
Benutzt habe ich es nun eine Saison.
An meinem Hausgewässer brauche ich es nicht, kenne den See nach nur ca.30 Jahren in und auswendig.





						Echolot Garmin Striker 5cv
					

Biete hier ein Garmin Striker 5cv mit Geber GT-20 an. Akku ist ein leistungsstarker Rebellcell 12V 18AH, inclusive Ladegerät. Rebellcell Quick Connect Kabel. Echolotstange, sehr stabile Min Kota HS mit Klappfunktion. Als Zugabe noch einen Adapter mit zwei USB Ausgängen, zum Handy Laden z.B...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## plinse (26. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Manche haben die Geräte gut getarnt, manche eher notdürftig und einige ganz dreiste überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Höhepunkt war dann ein Bildbericht in einem Angelmagazin vom Brombachsee, wo sogar der Bildschirm mit Fischsicheln in Großaufnahme gezeigt wurde.


Damit wären wir dann wieder bei der Selbstanzeige, die ja durchaus funktioniert  ... für die "besonders Talentierten" ... 
Den Bootsfahrern kann man kaum das einfache Echo verbieten, was einfach die Wassertiefe anzeigt - so ganz primitiv und ohne Bild, einfach als Zahl  und würde man das ernsthaft verfolgen wollen, landet man bei Bootsdurchsuchungen und Funktionskontrollen von Geräten.
Technisch gibt es natürlich Möglichkeiten zur Ortung aber will man da die WaschPo aufrüsten, nur um Anglern nachzustellen? 
Üblicherweise sind die doch ausgelastet, Geschwindigkeitsmessungen vorzunehmen und (betrunkene) Großstädter vorm ertrinken zu bewahren 
Boote auf Verdacht festsetzen, Durchsuchungsbefehle beschaffen, ... das wird doch lächerlich. 
Ähnlich wie das Thema Blitzwarner auf den Handies, Smartphones werden deshalb auch nicht verboten und man muss sich schon erwischen lassen. Mehr als so etwas Bodennebel gibt das doch nicht.

Es ist typisch deutsch, alles ins letzte Klein-Klein reglementieren zu müssen....


alexpp schrieb:


> Mal kam der Hecht sogar schnell angeschossen und drehte sich im letzten Moment weg, das kann mit der Live-Technik gut gesehen werden. Ob nun der E-Motor oder die Gebersignale oder die Kombination davon die Fische vergrämen, keine Ahnung. Es wird aber sicher auch einem deutlich vor Augen geführt, wie oft die Fische allgemein einfach nicht beißen. Mit dieser Technik kann noch mehr über die Fische gelernt werden, beobachtet manchmal auch einen 2m Wels, starrt aber insgesamt viel auf das/die Display(s). Die Teiche wird man damit aber kaum leer fischen können.


Tja, Gegenbeispiel, ich bin auch Modellbootfahrer, u.a. auch mit Rennbooten. Ich bin also mit so einem "fahrenden Zahnarztbohrer" irgendwo rum geflitzt, ein kleines, sehr wendiges Boot, bin also eher vor meiner Nase rum gefahren und nicht weiträumig über den See, mit einem Angler neben dran hatte ich mich abgesprochen, alles gut.
Dann kamen da 2 Jugendliche mit Spinnruten, guckten sich das an, witzelten noch, dass sie sowas als Futterboot brauchen könnten und als der Akku vom Boot leer wurde und ich ram kam, machten sie ihre Würfe. Erster Wurf von dem einen, direkt ein Biss von einem mittelgroßen Hecht.

So viel zum Thema vergrämen von Fischen, der hat gebissen an einer Stelle, wo noch Reste der Wellen vom Modellrennboot sichtbar waren.
Wenn Fische in Beißlaune sind, dann beißen sie auch, sind sie es nicht, kannst du denen einen Köder vor das Maul werfen und die drehen ab.

Wenn ich beim Segeln angel, haben die Boote alle Echo (Tiefenanzeige als Zahl halt, kein Bild, das, was man für die Navigation halt braucht). Mal beißt es wie blöd, mal kannst du machen was du willst, es passiert halt nichts. Ich glaube der Mensch überschätzt seinen Einfluss darauf.

VG, Eike


----------



## magi (26. November 2022)

Spannend, die Statements hier zu lesen. Man sollte sich gut überlegen, ob ein flächendeckendes Verbot generell was gutes ist. Auch wenn man es nicht mag die Fische gezielt zu befischen, hat man doch die Wahl. Und die die Wahl an verschiedenen Methoden zu haben ist doch sicherlich für jeden vorteilhaft. Von daher das ganze vielleicht differenzierter sehen. Der gesichtete Fisch ist noch lange nicht gefangen, da passen m.E. die Wildvergleiche nur so halb.  Das Problem hinter den Kulissen ist wahrscheinlich wieder der Größenwahn einiger, in Verbindung mit medienwirksamen c&r Attitüden , sodass sich die Bewirtschafter & Behörden wieder ausmahlen können, was für ein  Film da auf sie zukommt.


----------



## plinse (26. November 2022)

Naja... ausreichend Präsenz des Angelns wie diese in den Medien lässt sich unabhängig davon, ob derartige Technik dabei zum Einsatz kam wunderbar Richtung Verbote verwursten:








						Anzeige gegen Welsangler vom Edersee
					

Nach dem Ausnahmefang bekommt der Welsangler vom Edersee nun eine Anzeige.   Wels (Beispielbild)  Vor zirka sieben Wochen gelang einem Angler am Edersee eine Ausnahmefang. Er überlistete einen 2,39 Meter großen Wels (hier die Meldung dazu). Nachdem der Angler, der anonym bleiben möchte, lange...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Den Betrag bitte als doppelten Link verstehen, ein Mal auf den Thread als Vorgang als ganzes und ergänzend auf den lindauer Fall als rechtskräftiges Beispiel, wozu Protzerei mit lebenden Großfischfängen führt.

Tja und dann YT:




Da wird das Computerspiel zwischen 2:00 und 3:00 ja live vorgeführt und hinterher ein Wels von angeblich 2,6...m an Land geschafft, um ihn behelfsweise zu vermessen, Maßband vergessen, ... , zu verbildlichen und dann wieder rein zu setzen. 
Dazu wird dann unter den Kommentaren der Köder mehrfach verlost, ein: "A-STATIC ADJUSTABLE CLONK TEASER in der Farbe BLACK in 150g"

Also gemischte kommerzielle / werbetreibende Interessen aber von der Verwertungsabsicht weit weg und sehenden Auges auf einen Riesenfisch, wo einer mit Verwertungsabsicht auch den Haken hätte weg ziehen können, frei nach "zu groß, schmeckt eh nicht mehr und macht nur Aufwand".
An sich ist das Video auch eine Selbstanzeige - mir fehlt die lange Weile aber für die gesellschaftliche Meinungsbildung ist sowas abträglich - dem Angeln an sich tut das nicht gut und Flanken für Verbotsanliegen werden so geöffnet und mit gewisser Quote und je nach Beteiligten kommt sowas dann auch durch.

VG, Eike
PS.: Die andere Auslegung wäre eine Live-Echo-Pflicht zu fordern, so Köder größer xy cm genutzt werden, um Riesenfänge außerhalb der sinnvollen Verwertbarkeit zu vermeiden


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. November 2022)

Das Video ist schon sehr interessant und auch nicht ungefährlich, so etwas zu veröffentlichen. Allerdings können die immer noch behaupten, das Video am Rhein in Frankreich oder Niederlande gedreht zu haben.

LiveScope ist in den C&R Ländern bezüglich des Schadens für die Fischbestände sicher anders zu sehen als in Deutschland, wo sehr schnell der Knüppel gezückt wird. Auf der anderen Seite sind die wenigsten Kochtopfangler bereit, mehrere Tausender für so eine Technik auszugeben.

 Hatte das Vergnügen, einmal bei einem Freund diese Technik erleben zu dürfen.
Es ist relativ schwierig, den Fisch zu orten und auch gleichzeitig zu verfolgen und anzuwerfen. Strömung/Drift, Bootnavigation und die Bewegung des Fisches sorgen dafür, dass eine Menge Geschick und Erfahrung nötig ist, um damit erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2022)

Hallo,


plinse schrieb:


> aber will man da die WaschPo


Dazu braucht es erstmal ein Gewässer, wo die WaPo überhaupt Streife fährt und Bootsangler kontrolliert.  Da kannte ich bei uns in der Gegend nur ein einziges. Und wenn die WaPo damals ab und zu  ausrückte, konnte man das aus großer Entfernung sehen und hören.

Da blieb es größtenteils den Anglern selber überlassen, ob sie sich an Verbote halten wollten oder nicht.  An einem See wurde deshalb das Bootsangeln komplett verboten, an einem anderen für einige Jahre.

Mittlerweile haben aber m.W. sogar die Fischereiaufseher ein Boot  zur Verfügung und können Kontrollen auf dem Wasser durchführen. Auch die Kontrollhäufigkeit soll deutlich gestiegen sein. Das war früher noch anders.



magi schrieb:


> Man sollte sich gut überlegen, ob ein flächendeckendes Verbot generell was gutes ist.


Gerade in einem Flächenland wie Bayern würde ich gewässerbezogene Regeln eher bevorzugen.

Ich fände es besser, wenn jeder Bewirtschafter selber entscheiden kann ob das bei ihm am Gewässer ein Problem ist oder werden könnte und wie er darauf reagieren möchte.


----------



## Benni23 (28. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn passend, auch den Hirsch kann der Schütze verfehlen, oder wird von diesem wahrgenommen und er bringt sich in Sicherheit.
> Woher stammt diese Prozentangabe?
> Ich persönlich habe ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen ein normales Echolot zu benutzen, auch wenn es mir im Wesentlichen nur Strukturen anzeigt, oder eben Fischschwärme.
> Beides sind große Vorteile für mich als Angler, gegenüber dem Fisch und mit angelnden Uferanglern.
> ...



Servus,

naja, dann sollte man doch besser auch direkt die Bootsbenutzung verbieten. Damit hat man ja auch Vorteile gegenüber den Uferanglern...

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> naja, dann sollte man doch besser auch direkt die Bootsbenutzung verbieten. Damit hat man ja auch Vorteile gegenüber den Uferanglern...


Mein Gewässer hat einen geschlossenen Schilfgürtel, mit nur wenigen Stellen wo man überhaupt vom Ufer aus angeln kann.
Also Schilf auch verbieten?

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Mal  ein anderer Gedanke.
> Bei herkömmlichen Echos ist es ja so das selbst die klickfrequenz des Gebers schon Fische vergrämt hat .
> Und diese dann quasi umfangbar waren.
> Wie ist das beim livescope?
> Klickt das auch ?


Das ist mir schon vor langer Zeit aufgefallen, dass per Echolot permanent verseuchte Gewässer eine Entwicklung und Anpassung durchmachen.
Wenn nichts ging mit Hechtbissen, habe ich nach dem ausführlichen Abfahren meiner Wunschstrecke und vorgenommenes Checken der Tiefenpunkte
das Echo komplett ausgeschaltet, kurze Pause gemacht, nochmal die Strecke gefahren. Und wenn ich alleine auf dem See war, gab es Fisch.
Dass gerade die besseren Fische Echolote "lernen können", steht für mich außer Frage.
Wohlgemerkt ein intensiv befahrener und regelrecht im Bootsangeln vergleichbar zum "Butterfahrt-Kutterangeln" mit überall eine herausgehängte Schlepprute planmäßig abgefischter See, gerade in den Sommerferien.

Nur tun das längst nicht alle von denen, ist wie beim Menschen, da verwenden ja auch erstaunlich viele weiterhin Zigarette und Alkohol im Dauergebrauch, obwohl es eindeutig tödliche Wirkungen mitbringt.
Ist bei den Fischen und besonders den Räubern wohl auch so, viele sind gieriger auf Fangen und Unterhaltung, als ihnen Sicherheit bedeutet.
Deswegen funktionieren Kunstköder erstaunlicherweise öfter doch noch, obwohl die eigentlich längst "durch" sind.


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dass gerade die besseren Fische Echolote "lernen können", steht für mich außer Frage.


Fische und lernen ???? 
sich an etwas gewöhnen  , ja zum Beispiel an Boilies aber das so´n Ding auch mal 
`n Haken haben kann kapieren die nie . Warum sollten sie da das ticken des 
Gebers mit Angler verbinden ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Fische und lernen ????
> sich an etwas gewöhnen  , ja zum Beispiel an Boilies aber das so´n Ding auch mal
> `n Haken haben kann kapieren die nie . Warum sollten sie da das ticken des
> Gebers mit Angler verbinden ?



Es gibt Studien, wo Karpfen mit roten Ködern gefangen wurden und diese Karpfen nach einigen Monaten keine roten Köder mehr fraßen. Als man denen nach mehr als 10 Jahren wieder rote Köder vor die Nase hielt, wurden die immer noch nicht genommen. Gleiches gilt für "blechmüde" Großhechte, die irgendwann keine Kunstköder mehr nehmen, weil sie diese am Verhalten im Wasser erkennen und mit unangenehmen Erfahrungen verbinden.
Oder schaue dir Videos an, in denen Großkarpfen Boilies aufnehmen und den Haken spüren, aber nicht wegschwimmen, weil sie gelernt haben, dass dieses nicht vorteilhaft für sie ist. Sie versuchen dann über Minuten, den Haken wieder auszublasen (oft mit Erfolg).
Fische sind, teils artabhängig, sehr lernfähig. Das hilft ihnen natürlich nur, wenn sie Erfahrungen sammeln können, also im Falle von C&R. Sonst ist der erste Fehler meist der letzte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. November 2022)

Ja, das kann ich so bestätigen. 

Barsche bspw. Schwimmen irgendwann nur noch nach, wenn 1,2 Kumpels gefangen wurden. 
Bleibt man zu lange am Platz mit immer den gleichen Ködern, macht man nur die Fische "schlau". 

R. S.


----------



## Benni23 (28. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Gewässer hat einen geschlossenen Schilfgürtel, mit nur wenigen Stellen wo man überhaupt vom Ufer aus angeln kann.
> Also Schilf auch verbieten?
> 
> Jürgen



Müsste man sich überlegen ;-) 

Mir ging's nur darum, dass Du Vorteile von Echolotnutzern gegenüber Uferanglern anführtest. Die hat der Bootsnutzer ohne Technik ebenfalls und ganz besonders an Gewässern mit dichter Vegetation und nur sehr wenigen Uferangelplätzen.

Ich halte generell nichts davon, dass man ständig irgendwelche Verbote fordert oder einfach nur gut heißt. Schadet schlussendlich uns allen, da sich immer jemand zu finden scheint der das ein oder andere Verbot - welches ihn natürlich selbst nicht tangiert - auch noch gut findet.

Gruß,
Benni


----------



## Mescalero (28. November 2022)

Solches Verhalten kennt jeder Aquarianer von Guppys und anderen vermeintlich etwas unterbelichteten Fischen: sie wissen sehr schnell (und der Nachwuchs bekommt es sofort von den Älteren eingetrichtert), dass es in der Ecke oben rechts Futter gibt, sobald der Mensch an die Scheibe tippt.

Aber wehe, der Mensch hat anstatt der Futterdose den Kescher in der Hand! Woher wissen die das und kennen den Unterschied?
Weil sie es gelernt haben und das Wissen generationenübergreifend weitergeben.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Ich halte generell nichts davon, dass man ständig irgendwelche Verbote fordert oder einfach nur gut heißt. Schadet schlussendlich uns allen, da sich immer jemand zu finden scheint der das ein oder andere Verbot - welches ihn natürlich selbst nicht tangiert - auch noch gut findet.



Richtig, der eine verbietet anfüttern, weil er ja keine Karpfen angelt und die Typen mit ihren Zelten sowieso nerven...der nächste mag keine Boote, weil er selbst keines hat und die ollen Bootsangler alles wegfangen. Und ich, als Gummiyachtfahrer, bin natürlich dagegen, dass die Leute mit Motor und richtigem Boot angeln dürfen...und ein Echolot ist sowieso Teufelszeug...damit kriegt man ja *alle* Fische im Teich!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

Benni23
Nur um das klar zu stellen, ich angle zu 95% vom Boot, schon alleine deshalb weil man ansonsten dort fast keine Chance hat überhaupt an die Fische zu kommen.
Die wenigen Uferplätze sind zudem, zumindest im Sommer, fast immer von Karpfenanglern belegt.
Ein Bootsangelverbot würde ich aus genannten Gründen deshalb gar nicht einsehen.
Ich kann auch nix dafür, wenn manche sich kein Boot leisten können, oder wollen.
Auf mein Boot zu verzichten wäre, als wenn mein Nachbar kein Auto hat und ich deshalb meines verzichten sollte.
Es geht hier übrigens nicht darum etwa Boote zu verbieten, sondern Livescope Echolote!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Nur mal eine erst gemeinte technische Frage: Kann man das so scharf unterscheiden, was Livescope ist und was nicht? Bzw. kann man ein Gerät als Livescope auch als normales und damit legales Echo betreiben? Das ist doch so kaum kontrollierbar, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Bzw. kann man ein Gerät als Livescope auch als normales und damit legales Echo betreiben


Natürlich kann man dies auch als normales Echolot benutzen, kommt nur auf den Modus an der gewählt wird.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Damit ist das doch überhaupt nicht kontrollierbar...?!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Damit ist das doch überhaupt nicht kontrollierbar...?!


Ich würde meinen, wenn Livescope draufsteht, ist auch Livescope drin.
Es wird sich wohl kaum jemand ein 2000€ teures Gerät kaufen und dann diese Funktion nicht nutzen.
Technisch wird es aber kein Problem sein, son Ding für die Livescopefunktion zu Sperren, braucht es nur einen anderen Geber für, der dies unmöglich macht.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Richtig, aber: Wenn ich im Falle einer Kontrolle aus dem Livescope Modus (verboten) in den normalen Modus (erlaubt) wechsele, ist das doch nicht zu beanstanden, denn im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Die rechtssichere Beweisbarkeit in dem Falle wird spannend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Die rechtssichere Beweisbarkeit in dem Falle wird spannend.



Ich glaube nicht.
Da werden einfach Geräte verboten die die live Technik besitzen und fertig.
Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten gibt es doch gar nicht.
GEZ musst du ja zB auch bezahlen wenn du nur ein empfangsfähiges Gerät besitzt(und kein ÖR Fernsehen guckst).


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Es ist ja Schweiz und ich kenne das Schweizer Rechtssystem wenig. Aber ich sehe es als schwierig an, etwas aufgrund möglicher Nutzung zu ahnden. Ich konstruiere mal einen Fall: Ich hab eine Boot, in dem ist das Echo mitsamt Live Sonar verbaut. Ich setz das da auf einen See, stippe aber nur. Dann werde ich bestraft, weil ich es nutzen könnte? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nach der Logik dürfte ich an Gewässern, auf denen ich keine Karte habe, auch keine Angel mitführen. Ich darf aber, die darf nur nicht fangfertig sein...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Boot, in dem ist das Echo mitsamt Live Sonar verbaut


Nur äußerst selten ist ein Echolot fest auf dem Boot verbaut, die Dinger sind fast alle portabel, schon wegen Diebstalschutz.
Und wie ich die Schweizer kenne, würden die wohl sagen, dann bleib halt weg mit deinem Boot!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2022)

Könnte natürlich in der Schweiz so sein. Nach hiesigem Rechtsempfinden und Rechtssprechung wäre das aber nicht zu erwarten. Ich kann auch eine Axt und einen Kuhfuß im Auto haben und nicht einbrechen ;-) .


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Nach hiesigem Rechtsempfinden und Rechtssprechung wäre das aber nicht zu erwarten.


Das wird im Entscheidungsbereich des Bewirtschafters liegen und dann kannst du dir dein Rechtsempfinden sonst wo hin stecken.
Noch steht ja nirgendwo in einer Fischereiverordnung, das diese Geräte verboten sind.
Wenn dieser sagt, nein nicht auf meinem Gewässer, dann ist das einfach so!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. November 2022)

Das es zu diesem Thema Diskussionen gibt finde ich grundsätzlich in Ordnung und legitim.
Aber wie sich diese Diskussionen wieder entwickeln und das der Grundtenor am Ende "_wenn ich den Vorteil nicht habe, dann andere bitte auch nicht_" ist, stört mich gewaltig.

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen findet hier keine konstruktive Diskussion statt, sondern gleicht eher der Polemik eines Stammtisches inklusive Beleidigungen, bei denen ganze Gruppierungen über einen Kamm geschert werden. Und dieser Thread unterstreicht damit auch gleich wieder, wie sehr wir Angler doch unser größter Feind sind.

Es spricht ja an sich erst Mal nichts dagegen, über ein Verbot zu diskutieren, um eventuell Sinn oder Unsinn zu erfahren. Nur wenn wir uns alle Seiten anhören, Erfahrungen sammeln (und akzeptieren/hinnehmen) oder von anderen mitbekommen, habe wir die Chance das große Ganze zu sehen, um uns ein Urteil zu bilden. Aber der Großteil der Livescope Gegner ist erst einmal gar nicht dazu bereit, sich mit der ganzen Materie und den Erfahrungen anderer auseinanderzusetzen. Man selbst kann es nicht nutzen, also wird nach einem Verbot geschrien. Und obendrein muss das Verbot noch mit Abfälligkeiten den Nutzern gegenüber garniert werden. Aber wehe man selbst ist von einem Verbot betroffen...

Liebe Freunde, überlegt doch bitte das nächste Mal, wenn ihr etwas von euch gibt. Versucht doch erst einmal offen für das Thema zu sein, bevor ihr ein noch weiteres Verbot fordert und im schlimmsten Falle sogar andere beleidigt.

Zum Thema selbst:
Ich halte von so einem Verbot nichts. Die Begründung das gezielt große Fische entnommen werden könnten verstehe ich. Allerdings halte ich es für falsch, dass Verbot an dieser Stelle anzusetzen. Wenn die größeren Fische wichtig für eine gute Population sind - und das sind sie wie wir alle wissen - dann sollte man ein Küchenfenster einsetzen oder aber es erlauben, den Fisch zurückzusetzen. Wir sehen schließlich in allen anderen Ländern auf der Welt, wie gut es dort klappt. Und das klappt dort trotz Verwendung von LiveScope Geräten.




thanatos schrieb:


> Nein für diese Angler die nur angeln um damit auf die  zuhauen habe
> ich verdammt wenig übrig , ja die ich kenne haben alle keinen sehr hohen IQ
> aber zum Glück *merken sie es nicht selbst* .


Ich habe es ja oben bereits erwähnt. Ich finde es ein Unding, derart beleidigen gegenüber ganze Gruppierungen zu sein.
Vor allem weil es keinerlei Sinn ergibt.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht auf dieses Niveau herablassen. Aber lieber thanatos, es gibt Menschen, die sollten einfach nicht mit Steinen werfen. Passend dazu habe ich dir etwas markiert.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Fisch und Wild haben so keine fare Chance, flüchten zu können und so ist es absolut keine Herausforderung mehr, sich seine Beute zu erarbeiten, wie das eigentlich normal und richtig ist!


In diesem Falle hast du allerdings nicht recht damit.
Die Nutzung einer LiveScope und ähnliche Technologie ist noch lange kein Garant dafür, dass man mehr, schneller oder besser Fisch fängt. Bis es soweit ist, braucht dies viel Zeit und Übung. Und das sind wirklich nicht die meisten Angler, die eines besitzen. (Mehr dazu weiter unten)




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Woher stammt diese Prozentangabe?


Die Prozentangabe ist denke ich nur aus dem Bauch heraus genannt worden, die deckt sich aber fast mit der Aussagen von allen(!) Live-Scope/MEGA LIVE IMAGING Nutzern bisher, mit denen ich geredet oder von gelesen habe. Denn erst durch diese Technik wird einem klar, dass der Großteil der Fische eben nicht beißt. Das kann sogar richtig demotivierend sein.

Ich selbst hatte in dem letzten Jahr den ein oder anderen Tag die Möglichkeit auf dem Boot zu sitzen und Erfahrungen mit den beiden Live Techniken zu sammeln. Das erste was ich lernen musste: Kaum einer der Fische wird beißen. Wenn es 20% der Fische wären, dann hätte ich tatsächlich gewaltig viel mehr gefangen. Die Realität sieht da noch ganz anders aus. Natürlich bin ich nicht so erfahren wie die anderen Angler und es gibt immer Experten, die mehr Fische raus kitzeln können. Aber bisher habe ich noch niemanden erlebt, der nicht den Großteil der Fische wieder verschwinden sieht. Daher glaube ich, dass 80% von fliehenden/nicht beißenden Fischen noch viel zu positiv gesetzt ist.



vermesser schrieb:


> Nur mal eine erst gemeinte technische Frage: Kann man das so scharf unterscheiden, was Livescope ist und was nicht? Bzw. kann man ein Gerät als Livescope auch als normales und damit legales Echo betreiben? Das ist doch so kaum kontrollierbar, oder irre ich mich?


Das Echolot selbst macht nicht die LIVE Technik aus, sondern der Geber. Die gängigen Echolote (ab einer gewissen Größe) unterstützen die LIVE Technologie. Vorausgesetzt der passende Geber wird angeschlossen und das erkennt man in der Regel auch vom weiten, weil die Geber in der Regel auch beweglich montiert sind. Den Geber kann man in der Regel aktiv drehen und auch hoch klappen, um die Einstellung des Kopfes zu verändern. Zwar muss es nicht immer ein LIVE Gerät sein, wenn es eine solche Geberstange dazu gibt. Aber häufig ist das der Fall.
Spätestens beim Blick aufs Echolot kann man erkennen, ob das Gerät dies verwendet.
Im Falle eines Verbotes wird es denke ich wie beim Verbot mit dem Benziner sein. Der Motor darf sich nicht auf dem Boot befinden. So wird es auch beim Geber sein. Entweder nicht auf dem Boot befinden oder aber er darf nicht montiert sein.

---

Und noch einmal zum Thema wie stark der Vorteil eines Live Scope Geräts ist und das man angeblich damit die Fische nur einfach pflückt.
Die Technik ist in der Tat etwas, durch das man starke Vorteile erhalten kann. Aber bis man soweit ist, bedarf es langes Übung, Lernen und man muss auch das nötige Geschick dafür haben. Darüber hinaus wird das Live-Scope nicht immer nur dafür verwendet, um einen Fisch gezielt anzufahren, damit man ihm den Köder präsentiert, den er eh packt. Das ist ein Wunsch-Gedanke - die Realität sieht meist anders aus.

Wir zum Beispiel haben es beim Schleppangeln mit dem Köderfisch verwendet. Wir schleppen unsere Köder. Da spielt es keine Rolle ob wir ein Live Scope haben oder nicht. Den Fisch suchen wir durch das Fahren. Aber was wir sehen konnte war, ob der Köder auch auf der passenden Höhe ist und nicht auf Grund kommt. Und wir können erkennen ob sich Kraut um den Köder gewickelt hat. Das ist ein netter Vorteil, der uns nur indirekt mehr Fisch bringt.

Wir haben auch Vertikal geangelt und konnte lediglich erkennen, ob gerade ein Fisch den Köder verfolgt. Die meisten Fische haben nicht zugepackt. Wir haben dadurch nicht mehr Bisse als ohne bekommen. Aber was wir bekommen haben sind *Erkenntnisse*. Wir haben besser gelernt wie so ein Fisch tickt, dass dieser sich anders verhält als man denkt und diese sehr zickig sein können. Man kann dadurch auch die Unterschiede zwischen Hecht und Zander und wie diese dem Köder folgen erkennen. Aber mehr Bisse? Nope, die hatten wir nicht. Und mehr Fische erst recht nicht.

Die Technologie finde ich zugegeben sehr spannend und toll. Bevor ich die ausprobiert habe, dachte ich auch das es für mich nichts wäre. Dieses Gameboy Angeln, wie ich abwertend gedacht habe, wäre nichts für mich. Ich dachte es würde mir die Faszination nehmen, wenn ich den Fisch direkt sehe, ansteuere und fange. Pustekuche... ich fange viel viel schlechter als wenn ich vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin. Aber ich lerne neues dazu, was ich vorher nicht konnte. Und das macht diese Angelei so spannend und faszinierend.

Würde ich entscheiden müssen, werde ich immer der aktive und passive Uferangler bleiben. Aber dennoch mag ich die Live Technologie auch sehr gerne.
Und ein Verbot ist in den meisten Fällen eine dumme Entscheidung, die auf wenig sinnvollen Argumenten beruht. Und das kann ich dann einfach nicht gutheißen.


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2022)

@ Dennis Knoll 
ja du hast recht so ist meine Meinung eben ich habe etwas gegen Angeber 
ob es nun Angler sind oder Jäger die einen Elefanten schießen oder die 
einen Hirsch nur wegen seines Geweih´s erlegen nur um auf den Putz zuhauen
ich habe absolut nichts gegen Echolote , in Norwegen hat es mir auch geholfen 
die richtigen Kanten zu finden , aber Fotos von meinen Fängen - zu was -
wer mir nicht glaubt was ich erzähle muß eben mit mir angeln gehen .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja du hast recht so ist meine Meinung eben ich habe etwas gegen Angeber


Demnach wäre jeder Angler, der Fotos von den Fische macht, deiner Definition nach ein Angeber? Habe ich doch richtig verstanden?
Also bist du in einem Forum voller Angeber unterwegs, welches von Angebern geführt und geleitet wird?

Ich meine... ich gehe als Nichtraucher auch nicht ins Raucherlokal und beschwere mich.
Nur so als Gedankenanstoß, bevor man überall Leute in ihrem eigenen Haus beleidigt.



thanatos schrieb:


> aber Fotos von meinen Fängen - zu was -
> wer mir nicht glaubt was ich erzähle muß eben mit mir angeln gehen .


Bei den Fangfotos geht es nicht um einen Beweis.
Es geht um ein Foto mit einer schönen Erinnerung, als Erinnerungsstütze für eine tolle Zeit, um ein Bild auf dem häufig ein schönes Lächeln zu sehen ist und etwas, an das wir uns einfach nur gerne erinnern möchte. Ein Foto hilft uns dabei, sich erneut darüber zu freuen, was man erlebt hat. 

Diese Fotos machen wir von Fischen. Aber die machen wir auch von gemeinsamen Unternehmungen mit Freunden, von Tieren im Zoo oder von mir aus auch von unserem Essen. Jeder wie er es gerne mag. Es geht hier nicht immer darum, anzugeben. Häufig geht es auch einfach nur darum, uns an schöne Dinge zu erinnern oder aber um Kontakt dadurch zu anderen zu bekommen.

Für viele - und vor allem für mich - ist Angeln ein Gemeinschaftshobby und eine Leidenschaft, die ich gerne teile und wodurch ich noch mehr Spaß an der Sache habe. Ich freue mich über anderen ihre Fänge und Berichte aber auch darüber, wenn ich meine Fänge teilen darf. Ich sehe mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Angeber aber das spielt auch keine Rolle.

Nur "Angeber" als Argument für das Verbot einer Angeltechnik.... phew. Nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das wird im Entscheidungsbereich des Bewirtschafters liegen und dann kannst du dir dein Rechtsempfinden sonst wo hin stecken.
> Noch steht ja nirgendwo in einer Fischereiverordnung, das diese Geräte verboten sind.
> Wenn dieser sagt, nein nicht auf meinem Gewässer, dann ist das einfach so!
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

so ist es und am Chiemsee z. B. sind die verboten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da werden einfach Geräte verboten die die live Technik besitzen und fertig.


Das ist das einfachste, wird anderswo bei verbotenen und erlaubten Geräte ja auch so gemacht.
Eine Typenliste mit genauer Bezeichnung und evtl. Bildchen davon, für jeden Kontrolleur, und fertig die Laube.
Soviele Typen und Hersteller gibt es ja letztlich auch nicht davon.

Anders herum sollten Besitzer und Benutzer ihres Echolots dann vorher schauen und prüfen, ob das ihrige nun nicht zu sehr einem verbotenen ähnelt.
Ich stelle es mir jedenfalls schwierig bis arg das Wochenende versauend vor, wenn man den Eagle WideView 3D 1002S hat,
und der Eagle WideView 3D 1002LS steht auf der Verbotsliste, und der Kontrolleur ist eigenäugig ratzfatz überzeugt, einen Verbotsübertreter erwischt zu haben, behält Karte Schein etc. einfach ein und ordnet Langgang an.
Bürokratien ist überall und lässt böse grüßen ...

Das würde zumindest als unbeteiliger Zuschauer spaßig in "Der versteckten Kamera"  



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> GEZ musst du ja zB auch bezahlen wenn du nur ein empfangsfähiges Gerät besitzt(und kein ÖR Fernsehen guckst).


Stimmt auch nicht mehr seit dem großen Gleichschaltungsevent aller Ministerpräsidenten zur Intensivdauerinfusion des kränkelnden bzw. abnippelnden ÖR-Rundfunks, nur muss ab da einfach *jeder* Haushalt zahlen, auch mit dem invasiven Internetauftritt des ÖR-Rundfunk begründet.
Und etliche Internetprovider wie die Kabel Deutschland haben sofort im voreilenden Gehorsam gleich bei der GEZ jeden Kunden verpetzt.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2022)

Also die Leute die ich bisher mit Live-Technik gesehen habe konnteste alleine am Fahrverhalten aus 500m Entfernung schon erkennen.


----------



## Colophonius (28. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Benni23
> Nur um das klar zu stellen, ich angle zu 95% vom Boot, schon alleine deshalb weil man ansonsten dort fast keine Chance hat überhaupt an die Fische zu kommen.
> Die wenigen Uferplätze sind zudem, zumindest im Sommer, fast immer von Karpfenanglern belegt.
> Ein Bootsangelverbot würde ich aus genannten Gründen deshalb gar nicht einsehen.
> ...



Nur um das klar zu stellen, ich angel zu 95% mit dem Live Scope, schon allein deshalb, weil man ansonsten dort fast keine Chance hat, überhaupt regelmäßig an die Fische zu kommen. Die wenigen bekannten Hotspots sind zudem, zumindest in der Saison, fast immer von anderen Bootsanglern belegt.
Ein Live Scope-Verbot würde ich aus genannten Gründen gar nicht einsehen.
Ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn manche sich kein Boot leisten können oder wollen.
Auf mein Live Scope zu verzichten wäre, als wenn mein Nachbar kein Auto hat und ich deshalb auf meins verzichten sollte. 
Es geht hier übrigens nicht darum etwa Live Scope zu verbieten, sondern all das, was anderen einen vermeintlichen Vorteil gibt, den ich nicht habe. Denn nur meine Art zu angeln, ist die richtige. 

Colo


----------



## magi (28. November 2022)

So ist es, guter Punkt JKC. Befürworte kein generelles Livetechnik-Verbot, aber dann mal einfach ein Küchenfenster einzuführen, um Großfische zu schonen, würde sicherlich dann verordnetes C&R für zumindest manch einen bedeuten. Kann ich so auch nicht teilen und möchte per se auch nicht wissen, wie viele dann doch (noch) / auch auf Kapitale in größerer Tiefe fischen, gleichwohl wissend, dass dieser Fisch mit großem Risiko eh verendet. Gleiches gilt für bessere, tief gehakte/stark blutende Fische.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> So ist es, guter Punkt JKC. Befürworte kein generelles Livetechnik-Verbot, aber dann mal einfach ein Küchenfenster einzuführen, um Großfische zu schonen, würde sicherlich dann verordnetes C&R für zumindest manch einen bedeuten. Kann ich so auch nicht teilen und möchte per se auch nicht wissen, wie viele dann doch (noch) / auch auf Kapitale in größerer Tiefe fischen, gleichwohl wissend, dass dieser Fisch mit großem Risiko eh verendet. Gleiches gilt für bessere, tief gehakte/stark blutende Fische.


Hallo,

zumal ja kapitale Fisch ihre Gene schob jahrelang weitergegeben haben und die Laichqualität mit zunehmenden Alter abnimmt.
In Forellenzuchtanlagen z .B. werden keine Forellen abgestreift, welche älter als 6/7 Jahre sind, obwohl diese doppelt so alt werden  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (28. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> In Forellenzuchtanlagen z .B. werden keine Forellen abgestreift, welche älter als 6/7 Jahre sind, obwohl diese doppelt so alt werden...


Meines Wissens nach in erster Linie, weil sie die Prozedur des Abstreifens nicht mehr gut überstehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach in erster Linie, weil sie die Prozedur des Abstreifens nicht mehr gut überstehen.


Hallo,

habe da vor Jahren ein Buch eines Fischermeisters und Züchters gelesen (aus der Bodenseeregion, Titel weiß ich nicht mehr), der begründete das mit der schlechter werdenden Qualität der Fischeier . Was ja auch logisch ist, bei so ziemlich jedem Lebewesen lässt im Alter die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit nach, warum sollte dies bei Fischen anders sein?
Oder etwas salopp formuliert: "es geht nauswärts".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. November 2022)

TODDEMLIVESCOOPE

PS. 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2022)




----------



## Minimax (28. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Sei stark Prof, sei stark.


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> TODDEMLIVESCOOPE
> 
> PS.
> 
> R. S.


Hallo? Wieso nur Garmin und nicht Lowrance und Humminbird? Ist zwar alles US-Amerikanischer Kram, aber trotzdem


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2022)

Hallo,


magi schrieb:


> aber dann mal einfach ein Küchenfenster einzuführen,


Das mag in anderen Bundesländer "einfach" sein, in Bayern bräuchte man dazu die Zustimmung der Fischereifachberatung, sonst würfe die KVB das nicht genehmigen.


vermesser schrieb:


> Die rechtssichere Beweisbarkeit in dem Falle wird spannend.


Also in den Gewässerordnungen, die ich kenne, ist im immer von "mitführen" die Rede.  Da dürfte man verbotene Fanggeräte also gar nicht dabei haben.  Wenn man ein Verbot so schlampig formuliert, dass man zweifelsfrei beweisen müsste, dass die Technik tatsächlich während des Angelns eingesetzt würde, könnte man es sich wohl auch gleich schenken.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Was ja auch logisch ist, bei so ziemlich jedem Lebewesen lässt im Alter die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit nach, warum sollte dies bei Fischen anders sein?


Ich kenne keine Regelung, wo Fische je nach Alter entnommen werden dürfen oder nicht.

Ich kenne nur Mindest- oder Höchstmaße bezogen auf die Körperlänge.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Regelung, wo Fische je nach Alter entnommen werden dürfen oder nicht.


Hallo

ich auch nicht und habe ich ja auch nicht geschrieben .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich auch nicht und habe ich ja auch nicht geschrieben


Dann habe ich Dich wohl missverstanden.

Ich dachte Du wärst grundsätzlich gegen Entnahmefenster nach Fischlänge.
Dass Fische irgendwann ein Alter erreichen wo die Laichqualität nachlässt, wird wohl niemand bestreiten.
Aber das lässt sich nicht so einfach an der Länge ablesen.

Entnahmefenster haben sich sich m.W. in Nordamerika und Skandinavien schon seit vielen Jahren bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung bewährt.

Gibt auch Beispiele aus Österreich, wo die Erfahrungen damit sehr positiv ist.

Fangfester_-_was_sie_bewirken



magi schrieb:


> auch auf Kapitale in größerer Tiefe fischen, gleichwohl wissend, dass dieser Fisch mit großem Risiko eh verendet. Gleiches gilt für bessere, tief gehakte/stark blutende Fische.


Die dürften in Bayern nicht zurückgesetzt werden und würden aufs Fanglimit angerechnet.

Bietet zwar Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten auf der einen Seite, schränkt aber Missbrauch auf der anderen Seite wieder ein, da üblicherweise nach Erreichen der Limits das Angeln mit Raubfischködern einzustellen ist.

Muss jeder Bewirtschafter für sein Gewässer entscheiden, was er für Maßnahmen/Gebote/Verbote für angemessen hält.

Je weniger Gründe  die Love-Scope-Angler zur Beanstandung bieten, desto weniger wahrscheinlich sollten auch etwaige  Verbote sein.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur äußerst selten ist ein Echolot fest auf dem Boot verbaut, die Dinger sind fast alle portabel, schon wegen Diebstalschutz.
> Und wie ich die Schweizer kenne, würden die wohl sagen, dann bleib halt weg mit deinem Boot!
> 
> Jürgen


Hier muss ich Dir widersprechen. Auf sehr vielen Booten, Motorbooten wie Segelbooten, sind Echolote fest verbaut. Lediglich auf dezidierten Angelbooten sind sie quasi mobil. 
Ein Echolotverbot würde einfach den normalen Seglern das Bootsangeln verbieten.


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2022)

Einfach geil wie hier rum gezickt wird , wenn es einem Betreiber nicht passt 
das in seinem Gewässer zentnerweise Futter vergammelt ,oder haufenweise 
Petrijünger aufschlagen um großen Fischen mit allen Mitteln nachstellen ohne 
eine sinnvolle Verwertungsabsicht zu haben und er daher Beschränkungen 
auflegt ist das seine Sache . Anderen ist es ein Touristenmagnet, die gestatten
eine Entnahme nicht weil er ja noch andere Angeltouris glücklich machen soll.
so isset nu mal !
Aber lehrreich war doch einiges dabei - nun weiß ich warum Fische nicht
lesen und schreiben brauchen - sie vererben ihr Wissen - beneidenswert -


----------



## Colophonius (29. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Aber lehrreich war doch einiges dabei - nun weiß ich warum Fische nicht
> lesen und schreiben brauchen - sie vererben ihr Wissen - beneidenswert -



Da musst du gar nicht neidisch sein,  auch der Mensch hat solche Mechanismen, siehe etwa die - heutzutage in Deutschland nicht mehr überlebenswichtige - Angst vor Spinnen oder Schlangen. Survival of the fittest - das Überleben des Angepasstesten.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man dies auch als normales Echolot benutzen, kommt nur auf den Modus an der gewählt wird.
> 
> Jürgen


Das stimmt nicht so ganz,es kommt in erster Linie auf den Geber des Echolotes an. Nicht jeder mit einem Echolot das die Live Technik beherscht, kauft sich einen Live Geber + Black Box. Ich besitze ein Lowrance Elite FS 9 mit einem Active Imaging 3-in-1 Geber was schon sehr viel zeigt und ehrlicherweise auch genug Vorteile gegenüber anderen Mitanglern hat, ob Ufer oder Boot mit weniger leistungsfähigem Echolot,oder ohne Echolot. Die Livetechnik kommt für mich aber auch nicht in Frage, aus welchen Gründen bleibt einen jeden von uns selbst überlassen.

Schön wäre es jedoch, wenn man über Verbote von Echoloten spricht, sich mit deren genauen Funktionsweisen auseinander zu setzen, es ist immer ein Zusammenspiel von Geber und dem Gerät.

Sorry Dennis hab dein Text etwas später gelesen.


​


----------



## fishhawk (29. November 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> wenn es einem Betreiber nicht passt


Das ist der Punkt.

Egal wer hier Pro oder Contra argumentiert, die Bewirtschafter entscheiden was es erlaubt oder verboten ist.

Egal ob es nun um "Fly only" oder "auch Wurm erlaubt" oder um "keine Live-Scopes" oder "alle  technischen Hilfsmittel erlaubt" geht.

Auch in der Schweiz sind z.B.  Lives-Scopes an See A verboten an See B , wo überwiegend auf besetzte Regenbogenforellen gefischt wird  sind sie dann wieder erlaubt usw. .

Kommt halt immer drauf an ob das am betreffenden Gewässern als Problem gesehen wird oder nicht.

Wenn an einem Gewässer trotz Fanglimit 1 Raubfisch pro Tag von manchen Anglern regelmäßig mehrere Bilder von glusbchäugigen Zandern ins Netz gestellt werden, brauchen die sich nicht wundern, wenn die Bewirtschafter irgendwann reagieren.

Es gibt mittlerweile Gewässer wo Live-Scopes  verboten sind und zusätzlich nach dem Fang von 3 Raubfischen das Angeln mit Raubfischködern einzustellen ist.  Also nicht Entnahme sondern Fang.  Egal ob entnommen oder untermaßig, nach dem dritten Raubfisch müsste Schluss gemacht werden.

Was die Bewirtschafter wohl  motiviert hat hat solche Regeln zu erlassen?

Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen Verbote und Einschränkungen selten ohne Anlass.

Oft ist es das Fehlverhalten weniger, das solche Reaktionen nach sich zieht unter denen dann auch alle anständigen Angler leiden müssen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2022)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Schön wäre es jedoch, wenn man über Verbote von Echoloten spricht, sich mit deren genauen Funktionsweisen auseinander zu setzen, es ist immer ein Zusammenspiel von Geber und dem Gerät.





> Technisch wird es aber kein Problem sein, son Ding für die Livescopefunktion zu Sperren, braucht es nur einen anderen Geber für, der dies unmöglich macht.


Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (29. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dann habe ich Dich wohl missverstanden.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

na ja, grundsätzlich (bedeutet ja mit Ausnahmen) bin ich schon gegen Entnahmefenster, da mich ein solches in meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit einschränkt.
Ich gehe ja, grundsätzlich , nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser. Entscheide dann eben dort, welchen Fisch ich mitnehme. Neben den Salmoniden gilt mein Hauptaugenmerk da dem Hecht. Mein privates "Entnahmefenster" liegt hier, im Allgemeinen, bei 80 bis 90 cm. Darunter eigentlich nur, wenn der Fisch erheblich verletzt ist, was selten vorkommt, oder eben als 75er ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen ist. Kleinere sind mir einfach zu klein und meist auch zu schmal.
Mag ja sein, dass an manchen Gewässern Entnahmefenster etwas bringen, aber hier in meinen Vereinsgewässern haben wir zum größten Teil da gute bis sehr gute Bestände, dass da eine, über das gesetzliche Maß hinausgehende, Schonung eben nicht nötig ist. Ich kann nur sagen, dass bei uns die Hechtbestände in den letzten 60 Jahren nicht schlechter geworden sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. November 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Nur um das klar zu stellen, ich angel zu 95% mit dem Live Scope, schon allein deshalb, weil man ansonsten dort fast keine Chance hat, überhaupt regelmäßig an die Fische zu kommen. Die wenigen bekannten Hotspots sind zudem, zumindest in der Saison, fast immer von anderen Bootsanglern belegt.
> Ein Live Scope-Verbot würde ich aus genannten Gründen gar nicht einsehen.
> Ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn manche sich kein Boot leisten können oder wollen.
> Auf mein Live Scope zu verzichten wäre, als wenn mein Nachbar kein Auto hat und ich deshalb auf meins verzichten sollte.
> ...


Hallo Colo,

da ich mich in der Materie nicht auskenne mal die Frage: Fängst du jetzt eigentlich mehr oder / und ist die Durchschnittsgröße gegenüber Früher gestiegen?
Ich hatte zeitweise die Zander Pro letztes Jahr geschaut und da wurde auch auf einem Boot so gefischt aber die haben sich da die Zähne ausgebissen weil nicht wirklich viel ging obwohl genügend Fisch auf dem Schirm war!

Allgemein gefragt Fangen die wirklich mehr? Die Anzahl der Angler mit dieser Technik, gehen ich mal von aus, sind doch in der Minderheit oder nicht?

Grussen Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. November 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo Colo,
> 
> da ich mich in der Materie nicht auskenne mal die Frage: Fängst du jetzt eigentlich mehr oder / und ist die Durchschnittsgröße gegenüber Früher gestiegen?
> Ich hatte zeitweise die Zander Pro letztes Jahr geschaut und da wurde auch auf einem Boot so gefischt aber die haben sich da die Zähne ausgebissen weil nicht wirklich viel ging obwohl genügend Fisch auf dem Schirm war!
> ...


Es gibt schon Leute die haben ein Händchen dafür, allerdings sind das meist C und R  Angler.
Und dann ist es wie immer es gibt erfolgreiche Angler und nicht so erfolgreiche. Aber natürlich wird sich dann durch einige Viedeos soviel Neid eingeredet das irgendwann wie immer es in Deutschland ist mit verboten kommt.
Nur eine Frage, warum läuft das in Holland so entspannend.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. November 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Leute die haben ein Händchen dafür, allerdings sind das meist C und R  Angler.
> Und dann ist es wie immer es gibt erfolgreiche Angler und nicht so erfolgreiche. Aber natürlich wird sich dann durch einige Viedeos soviel Neid eingeredet das irgendwann wie immer es in Deutschland ist mit verboten kommt.
> Nur eine Frage, warum läuft das in Holland so entspannend.


Danke für deine Einschätzung,

klar wird es in den Filmen zusammengeschnitten und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das auch da nicht immer gefangen wird.

Grussen Michael

PS: Die rauchen Gras daher die entspannt Heit


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jürgen


*Technisch wird es aber kein Problem sein, son Ding für die Livescopefunktion zu Sperren, braucht es nur einen anderen Geber für, der dies unmöglich macht. dieser Satz stammt nicht von mir. *

Habe es bestimmt nur falsch gelesen und es ist deine Antwort auf meine Aussage, es ist so wenn du keinen Live-fähigen Geber am Echolot angeschlossen  hast ,kannst du die Funktion nicht nutzen , technisch ganz einfach. Dafür braucht es keine Abschaltfunktion auf deinem Endgerät.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2022)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Habe es bestimmt nur falsch gelesen und es ist deine Antwort auf meine Aussage


Nö, habe mich nur selbst zitiert, von weiter vorne im Thread, was du wohl nicht gelesen hattest?
Ich habe aber auch keine Lust mehr auf diese unnötige Wortklauberei.

Jürgen


----------



## Colophonius (29. November 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo Colo,
> 
> da ich mich in der Materie nicht auskenne mal die Frage: Fängst du jetzt eigentlich mehr oder / und ist die Durchschnittsgröße gegenüber Früher gestiegen?
> Ich hatte zeitweise die Zander Pro letztes Jahr geschaut und da wurde auch auf einem Boot so gefischt aber die haben sich da die Zähne ausgebissen weil nicht wirklich viel ging obwohl genügend Fisch auf dem Schirm war!
> ...



Hey, 

der Beitrag war als satirisch angehauchte Auseinandersetzung mit der Argumentationsweise von Taxidermist gedacht. Ich habe selbst nur ein Bellyboot mit einem Deeper und fische zu 99% vom Ufer oder watend und ausschließlich mit selbstgebundenen Fliegen. Ob andere mit ihren Echoloten und hochmodernen Ködern (oder dem klassischen Wurm) dabei erfolgreicher als ich sind, ist mir egal.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (30. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nö, habe mich nur selbst zitiert, von weiter vorne im Thread, was du wohl nicht gelesen hattest?
> Ich habe aber auch keine Lust mehr auf diese unnötige Wortklauberei.
> 
> Jürgen


Ich würde meinen, wenn Livescope draufsteht, ist auch Livescope drin.
Es wird sich wohl kaum jemand ein 2000€ teures Gerät kaufen und dann diese Funktion nicht nutzen.
Technisch wird es aber kein Problem sein, son Ding für die Livescopefunktion zu Sperren, braucht es nur einen anderen Geber für, der dies unmöglich macht.

Habe es gefunden und auch vorher gelesen , aber hier triffst du nur eine Meinung als Aussage wie auch immer. Ist dir überlassen mit wem und wie du kommunizierst.Das mit dem Geber stimmt wenigstens. Ein Laie kann damit vor einem Kauf  wenig anfangen, denn es gibt so viele Geräte die die Live-Technik beherrschen und standardmäßig mit einem einfachen Geber verkauft werden und jeglicher Live-Kram (Black Box, Live Geber,360 grad Geberstange etc.) zusätzlich gekauft werden muss.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2022)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> .Das mit dem Geber stimmt wenigstens.


Na immerhin.


> Ein Laie kann damit vor einem Kauf wenig anfangen, denn es gibt so viele Geräte die die Live-Technik beherrschen


Bin ich ein Verkaufsberater für Echolot Technik?

Eigentlich verstehe ich gar nicht was du von mir willst, außer anscheinend mit irgendwas Recht zu haben!
So, wenn es dir dann besser geht, "Du hast Recht"! (mit was auch immer?)

Jürgen


----------



## Matthias_R (30. November 2022)

Ich bin da vielleicht etwas doof, aber was genau ist die live-scope- Technik? Ein vorwärts bzw seitwärts gerichtetes Echo, mit overlay auf die elektronische Karte?
Dann könnte sich kein Fisch mehr durch Abhauen dem Beangelungsdruck entziehen.
Ein vorausschauendes Echo ist zum Segeln sicher großartig, weil man vorher weiß dass es flach wird oder die Klamotte erkennt, bevor man draufdengelt. Aber vorab identifizierte Fische beangeln... 
Wenn dem so ist, finde ich den Vergleich von Taxidermist mit dem GPS- Ortungsgerät auf dem Hirsch nicht so unpassend. Auch der identifizierte Hirsch muss ja erstmal getroffen werden, also anpirschen, Schussposition finden, Zielansprache...
Nein, auch mit solchen Ortungsgeräten erlegen sich die Tiere nicht selbst, und man braucht Übung, um das vernünftig nutzen zu können.
Bei uns im Revier ist die Nutzung von Echoloten "zur Fischsuche" verboten.
Das ist nicht kontrollierbar. Echolote werden von Seglern und Mobofahrern, und natürlich von Anglern, genutzt, um Untiefen zu finden. Entweder, um nicht draufzudonnern, oder als Angelhotspot. Kann man auch mit Handlot oder Kreuzpeilung, oder GPS-Position. Das ist Bestandteil des alltäglichen Bootshandlings, bei größeren Booten.
Wenn aber in einem YT-Video aus dem Revier der Bildschirm mit den Fischsicheln eingeblendet wird, muss man sich nicht über Konsequenzen seitens der Bewirtschafter wundern.


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> dabei erfolgreicher als ich sind, ist mir egal.


Kleiner Tipp - lese doch mal Deinen Beitrag vom Montag um 16 .31 -
und noch eine bescheidene Frage - was rauchst Du ?


----------



## Matthias_R (30. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp - lese doch mal Deinen Beitrag vom Montag um 16 .31 -
> und noch eine bescheidene Frage - was rauchst Du ?


Aber der war doch "nur" eine ironische Replik auf nen Beitrag von Taxidermist....


----------



## jkc (30. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich bin da vielleicht etwas doof, aber was genau ist die live-scope- Technik? Ein vorwärts bzw seitwärts gerichtetes Echo, mit overlay auf die elektronische Karte?


Im Prinzip ja, dazu eben mit Livebild, heißt du kannst die Bewegungen des Fisches in Echtzeit auf dem Bildschirm abbilden, dabei die Art und Größe des Fisches erkennen; Ggf. das ganze ergänzt durch andere Echolotfunktionen wie 360° Umsicht oder Sidescan um die Position des Fisches relativ zum Boot noch besser bestimmen zu können, wobei die eigentlich bekannt ist wenn er im Livebild auftaucht.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

Hier mal mit Untertiteln erklärt was unten passiert.


----------



## alexpp (30. November 2022)

Ein eigenes kurzes Video. Es sind 3 nicht gerade ganz kleine Räuber zu sehen, kann mit Hilfe der Gitterlinien grob geschätzt werden.
Wie in diesem Thread mehrmals beschrieben wurde, zeigen sie Interesse und in dem Fall könnte man sogar Futterneid erwarten, aber nichts da, so lief es meist ab.
Man könnte sagen, deine Köder waren nicht gut und bescheiden präsentiert (mache es in der Tat nun später etwas verändert), aber das ist nicht wirklich von Bedeutung. Zum Ende des Videos kennen sie das Spiel und drehen schnell ab. Zander und Barsche müssen aus dieser Tiefe natürlich entnommen werden, Hechte haben anscheinend gute Überlebenschancen.


----------



## Colophonius (30. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp - lese doch mal Deinen Beitrag vom Montag um 16 .31 -
> und noch eine bescheidene Frage - was rauchst Du ?


Autsch.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na immerhin.
> 
> Bin ich ein Verkaufsberater für Echolot Technik?
> 
> ...


Um Recht zu haben ging es nicht, aber bevor man etwas verallgemeinert sollte man sich damit auch auseinander setzen.
Irgendwo hast du hier etwas falsch verstanden ich wollte dir hier nicht an's Bein pinkeln oder ähnliches, doch leider scheint ne vernünftige Konversation mit dir nicht möglich ,was dein gutes Recht ist und auch respektiert wird.In Zukunft wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und somit ist das Ding zu.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja, dazu eben mit Livebild, heißt du kannst die Bewegungen des Fisches in Echtzeit auf dem Bildschirm abbilden, dabei die Art und Größe des Fisches erkennen; Ggf. das ganze ergänzt durch andere Echolotfunktionen wie 360° Umsicht oder Sidescan um die Position des Fisches relativ zum Boot noch besser bestimmen zu können, wobei die eigentlich bekannt ist wenn er im Livebild auftaucht.
> 
> Grüße


Hi jkc ich füge hier noch mal etwas zu und hoffe es ist okay für dich Gruß.

Echolote werden nicht standardmäßig mit Live-Gebern verkauft, es sei denn Ihr bekommt sie im Bundle Garmin Bundle oder Lowrance Live Bundle, da liegt ihr in der Anschaffung erstmal bei ca. 3000,-€ und braucht dann eventuell noch eine Geberstange die sich um 360 grad drehen lässt.  Bei den meisten Echoloten hat man einen Standardgeber der übrigens an dem Endgerät angeschlossen ist. Möchte man jetzt eine Livetechnik nutzen braucht man dazu den entsprechenden Geber plus "Black-Box die man in den meisten Fällen separat erwerben muss. Dabei wird der Livegeber an die Blackbox angeschlossen die dann die Informationen via Netzwerkkabel an das Endgerät weiterleitet und dann kann man live die Situation unter Wasser verfolgen, so wie es jkc schon beschrieben hat, die Informationen der anderen Echolotfunktionen kommen vom Standardgeber.

Ob man sich das am Ende gönnen möchte , bleibt einen jeden selbst überlassen, das man damit gleich besser und gezielter fängt ist ein Trugschluss.
Wie schon etliche Vorschreiber und auch Besitzer hier schrieben, muss man ersteinmal lernen sein Boot der Echolottechnik entsprechend zu steuern und nicht jeder Fisch wird beißen.Darauf muss man ersteinmal Bock haben.Für mich persönlich kommt die Livetechnik nicht in Frage obwohl mein Endgerät dazu fähig wäre.

Die Bewirtschafter können doch durch Ihre Regeln einige Techniken ausschließen, das Boot ist beim angeln zu verankern, Entnahmefenster etc.
So ist es z.B. bei den Gewässern die ich befische Seenfischerei Obere Havel ander's sieht es hier wieder bei den Müritzfischer aus dort kann man eine zusätzliche Schleppkarte erwerben und dann natürlich die Technik einsetzen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> das man damit gleich besser und gezielter fängt ist ein Trugschluss.


Dass Dinge, die von außen gesehen eher leicht erscheinen, unerwartet schwerer fallen, wenn man es mal selber probiert, ist ja nicht nur beim Angeln so.



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Die Bewirtschafter können doch durch Ihre Regeln einige Techniken ausschließen, das Boot ist beim angeln zu verankern, Entnahmefenster etc.


Solche Regeln und ggf. Fanglimits mit anschließendenm Einstellen des Angelns wären vermutlich auch leichter zu überwachen als ein reines Verbot von Live-Technik.  Aber darüber müssen sich die Bewirtschafter der betroffenen Gewässer Gedanken machen.

Ganz verhindern lässt sich der Einsatz vermutlich nicht, nur etwas einschränken.

In Bayern waren Fischfinder früher landesweit verboten.

Ich hab aber auf den fränkischen Seen damals schon  häufiger Bootsangler beobachtet, deren Augen beim Fahren nicht aufs Wasser, sondern auffällig Richtung Bootsboden gerichtet waren.  Da war von außen aber kein Echolot zu erkennen.

Ein paar ganz dreiste haben ihre Technik aber auch ganz offen durch die Gegend gefahren.

Ob durch den Einsatz dieser Technik negative Effekte zu befürchten sind, müssen die Gewässerbewirtschafter für ihre Situation beurteilen.

Das dürfte je nach Lage der Dinge unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Dezember 2022)

Man sollte auch mal mit dem Vorurteil aufhören das man mit der Live Technik alles wegfängt was sich bewegt. Du siehst darauf einen verpixelten Köder der vor einen verpixelten großen Fisch rumtänzelt. Soweit so gut. Nur ob man ihn so reizen kann das er anbeisst ist die andere Sache. Das kommt natürlich auf den Fisch und den Angler an.
Wenn ihr mal in eure Erinnerung geht als Kinder haben wir alle versucht die Fische die wir gesehen haben zu fangen, ob es Karpfen waren die an der Oberfläche waren oder Barsche die im Schatten unter den Booten waren. Wieviel davon haben wir denn gefangen und das ist ja der Vorläufer der Live Technologie. Im Grunde stört uns ja nicht die Technik  sondern die Gesetze die überall unterschiedlich sind.
Sei es das Mitnahme Maas,  C&R oder die nicht immer zu verstehenden Regeln ( Boot verankert oder nicht.) Im Grunde müssen viele Gesetze und Regeln mal vereinheitlicht werden.  In den Niederlanden läuft es ja zu 90 Prozent.


----------



## Colophonius (1. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt hört doch bitte auf mit eurer differenzierten Betrachtungsweise, da muss man noch nachdenken ehe man sich eine Meinung bildet.

Im Ernst: es ist schön hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen aus erster Hand zu lesen. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das in den kommenden Jahren entwickelt - sowohl rechtlich als auch technisch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> TODDEMLIVESCOOPE
> 
> PS.
> 
> R. S.


IISCHBLEIBEDABBEIII

DASISKEINANGELNMEHRDASISPEINLICH
SKYNETLÄSSTGRÜSSENLUMPIGERKIRMESUNDTRÖPHÄENANGLEREXTREMISMUS. 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Dezember 2022)




----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> IISCHBLEIBEDABBEIII
> 
> DASISKEINANGELNMEHRDASISPEINLICH
> SKYNETLÄSSTGRÜSSENLUMPIGERKIRMESUNDTRÖPHÄENANGLEREXTREMISMUS.
> ...


Snickers wieder alle?


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Im Grunde müssen viele Gesetze und Regeln mal vereinheitlicht werden.


Finde ich nicht.

Nur weil an einem Gewässer aus irgendwelchen Gründen was verboten wurde, muss das m.M. doch nicht gleich auf alle anderen Gewässer ausgedehnt werden, auch wenn die Situation dort eine ganz andere ist.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Finde ich nicht.
> 
> Nur weil an einem Gewässer aus irgendwelchen Gründen was verboten wurde, muss das m.M. doch nicht gleich auf alle anderen Gewässer ausgedehnt werden, auch wenn die Situation dort eine ganz andere ist.


Und warum sollte man nicht alles Einheitlich machen, klappt doch in vielen Ländern hervorragend. 
Nur weil in machen Vereinen ältere Herren sind die abwertend gegen neues sind und das war immer schon so.
Warum haben wir die ganzen Diskussionen hier, alleine von C&R .
Weil viele nicht mit der Zeit gehen können.


----------



## Matthias_R (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man nicht alles Einheitlich machen, klappt doch in vielen Ländern hervorragend.
> Nur weil in machen Vereinen ältere Herren sind die abwertend gegen neues sind und das war immer schon so.
> Warum haben wir die ganzen Diskussionen hier, alleine von C&R .
> Weil viele nicht mit der Zeit gehen können.


Wie soll denn das gehen, mit dem vereinheitlichen? Unterscheiden sich denn die Laichzeiten nicht zwischen den Gewässern bzw Regionen? Und sind Fanglimits nicht auch vom Fischbestand der einzelnen Gewässer abhängig? Hinsichtlich der Geographie und damit auch der Gewässer ist Deutschland etwas vielfältiger als z.B. NL.
Die an Gewässer gültigen Regeln stehen auf der Angelkarte.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Dezember 2022)

An unserem See (in Bayern) sind Echolote schon seit jeher verboten, wenn man eine Angel an Bord hat. Allein mit Echolot darf man allerdings fahren.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man nicht alles Einheitlich machen,


Weil die Situation an den Gewässern eben nicht einheitlich ist.

Warum sollte man Live-Sonar im ganzen Kanton oder Bundesland verbieten, wenn deren Einsatz nur an bestimmten Gewässern problematisch gesehen wird?


----------



## Samecordel (2. Dezember 2022)

Schwieriges Thema, gibt immer mindestens zwei Seiten.
Sowas sollte per Direktdomokratie entschieden werden und nicht per alleinigen Antrag.


----------



## alexpp (2. Dezember 2022)

Samecordel schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema, gibt immer mindestens zwei Seiten.
> Sowas sollte per Direktdomokratie entschieden werden und nicht per alleinigen Antrag.


Direkte Demokratie kann auch nicht vernünftig funktionirten, wenn die Leute nicht ausreichend informiert sind und allgemein "propagandistisch" informiert werden. Viele Konflikte hätte es mit möglichst objektiven Medien und direkter Demokratie nicht gegeben.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Samecordel schrieb:


> Sowas sollte per Direktdomokratie entschieden werden und nicht per alleinigen Antrag.


Das geht in dem meisten Vereinen schon so, dass da die HV über Änderungen der Gewässerordnung abstimmt.

Bei Fischereirechten in privater Hand entscheidet der Fischereiberechtigte allein, was in seinem Gewässer über die gesetzlichen Grundregeln hinaus gilt oder nicht.  Egal ob das nun "Fly only" oder "keine Echolote " ist.  Der Eigentümer braucht sich da von keinem Erlaubnischeinnehmer reinreden lassen.

Warum solche spezifischen Regeln dann per Gesetz auch auf alle anderen Gewässer im Kanton oder Bundesland ausgeweitet werden sollten ist mir nicht ganz klar.  Ein Bewirtschafter hat m.E, wesentlich mehr Kenntnisse über die jeweilige Situation an seinem Gewässer, als ein Verwaltungsbeamter am Regierungssitz.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weil die Situation an den Gewässern eben nicht einheitlich ist.
> 
> Warum sollte man Live-Sonar im ganzen Kanton oder Bundesland verbieten, wenn deren Einsatz nur an bestimmten Gewässern problematisch gesehen wird?


Gar nicht verbieten, überall zulassen nur weil welche denken sie wären übervorteilt müssen wir immer und immer verbieten. 
Das ist zur Zeit das das wir am besten können und das ist verbieten.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das gehen, mit dem vereinheitlichen? Unterscheiden sich denn die Laichzeiten nicht zwischen den Gewässern bzw Regionen? Und sind Fanglimits nicht auch vom Fischbestand der einzelnen Gewässer abhängig? Hinsichtlich der Geographie und damit auch der Gewässer ist Deutschland etwas vielfältiger als z.B. NL.
> Die an Gewässer gültigen Regeln stehen auf der Angelkarte.


Z.B. in Den Niederlanden ist die Schonzeit für das ganze Land festgelegt. 
Der Fischbestand ist dort enorm gut.
Aber wenn man es hier einführen würde würden ja einige ihre Macht verlieren.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Gar nicht verbieten, überall zulassen


Dachte mir schon, dass Du nur solche Regeln vereinheitlichen möchtest, die Dir selber in den Kram passen, alles andere dann nicht.
So läuft das in der Praxis aber selten.



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Schonzeit für das ganze Land festgelegt.


Ist aus meiner Sicht ziemlicher Humbug, wenn eine Schonzeit den Sinn  haben soll, Fische während des Laichgeschäfts zu schützen.

Ich glaube z.B. nicht, dass Bachforellen in alpinen Flüssen zum gleichen Zeitraum  laichen wie  Bachforellen in Nebenflüssen des unterfränkischen Mains.

Oder wozu eine Schonzeit für Regenbogenforellen in geschlossenen Gewässern ohne Laichmöglichkeit gut sein soll.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein Bewirtschafter vor Ort die Situation an seinem Gewässer besser beurteilen kann als ein Verwaltungsbeamter am Regierungssitz.

Aber natürlich kann man es auch besser finden, wenn alles zentral von oben geregelt wird ohne auf die Besonderheiten am jeweiligen Gewässer Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Hat jeder das Recht auf seine  individuelle Meinung.

Dass in NL an allen Gewässern die gleichen Regeln gelten sollen, halte ich auch für Gerücht.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Z.B. in Den Niederlanden ist die Schonzeit für das ganze Land festgelegt.
> Der Fischbestand ist dort enorm gut.


Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, NL das gelobte Land.
Die Niederländer haben ihr striktes C&R für Raubfische nur eingeführt, damit ihre über alle Maßen eutrophierten Gewässer, um nicht Dreckgräben zu sagen, davor bewahrt werden um zu kippen.
Ansonsten, also mit wenigen Raubfischen, könntest du wahrscheinlich über die Rücken der Weißfische diese besagten Gräben überqueren
Aber naive deutsche Angler glauben ganz fest daran, diese Gesetzgebung würde es nur geben, damit sie dorthin pilgern können, um dort ein bisschen mit den Raubfischen zu Spielen und zu Posen.

Jürgen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, NL das gelobte Land.
> Die Niederländer haben ihr striktes C§R für Raubfische nur eingeführt, damit ihre über alle Maßen eutrophierten Gewässer, um nicht Dreckgräben zu sagen, davor bewahrt werden um zu kippen.
> Ansonsten, also mit wenigen Raubfischen, könntest du wahrscheinlich über die Rücken der Weißfische diese besagten Gräben überqueren
> Aber naive deutsche Angler glauben ganz fest daran, diese Gesetzgebung würde es nur geben, damit sie dorthin pilgern können, um dort ein bisschen mit den Raubfischen zu Spielen und zu Posen.
> ...


Seit wann haben die ein striktes C&R.
Wenn das so wäre würden viele nicht mehr rüberfahren. Und es geht ja nur um Einheitlichkeit und nicht um mit Fischen zu spielen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dachte mir schon, dass Du nur solche Regeln vereinheitlichen möchtest, die Dir selber in den Kram passen, alles andere dann nicht.
> Ich benutze das Live Zeug nicht ich fange auch so . Aber ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit alles zu verbieten. Was stört dich denn persönlich daran. Kannst du mir das beantworten. Wenn du der Meinung bist das andere da besser fangen als du kann ich das vielleicht verstehen. Mit vereinheitlichen Meine ich auch solche Sachen. Warum muss ich Nordrhein-Westfalen alle 5 Jahre 50 Euro für meinen Fischereischein zahlen und in Bayern gilt der ein Leben lang.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Dezember 2022)

Wie verdreckt und zugeschixxen die flachen Gräben da sind, kann man sich vergegenwärtigen, wenn man sich das ein oder andere Bild von Biberpelz ansieht. 
Aus diesen Kloaken will doch Keiner mehr was essen! 
Zum rumspielen reichen die nat. aus, aber diese Verhältnisse wären für Deutschlands Gewässer eine Katastrophe! 
Wie damals am verdreckten Rhein, wo selbst die Enten Ükel an der Oberfläche jagden, weil es die zu Millionen in der Suppe gab. 
Sooo toll sind die besseren Gewässer in Holland wohl auch nich mehr, seit der osteuropäische "Brassentourismus" die N. L. für sich entdeckt hat!? 

R. S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit alles zu verbieten.


Sehe ich auch so.  Also will ich es auch keinem Bewirtschafter verbieten Regeln zu erlassen, die er für sein Gewässer  als angemessen ansieht.

Egal ob das nun "Fly only" oder "keine Live-Scopes" ist.  Wenn ein Bewirtschafter das für angemessen hält, soll er das machen dürfen.

Natürlich kann man auch fordern, dass landesweit in allen Salmonidengewässern mit Wurm gefischt werden darf und auf jedem Gewässer "Live-Scopes" erlaubt werden müssen.  Aber ich sehe gewässerspezifische Regelungen eben als sinnvoller an.

Wenn dann an einem Gewässer in Holland z.B. nur Angelruten bis max. 6m Länge erlaubt sind und auch nur max. 6m links und rechts vom Angelplatz gefischt werden darf, wird sich der Bewirtschafter vermutlich was dabei gedacht haben. Und wer damit ein Problem hat wird ja nicht gezwungen dort zu angeln.



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn persönlich daran


Gar nichts.  Hab ich ja auch nirgends geschrieben. Ist an unseren Vereinsgewässern auch nicht verboten und  ich sehe dort  im Moment auch keinen Grund für ein solches Verbot.

Mich würde nur stören, wenn uns, wie von Dir gefordert,  "von oben" vorgeschrieben würde, welche Fangmethoden/Köder/Hilfsmittel etc. wir alles zulassen müssten,  auch wenn wir das für die Situation an unseren Gewässers für negativ hielten.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, NL das gelobte Land.
> Die Niederländer haben ihr striktes C&R für Raubfische nur eingeführt, damit ihre über alle Maßen eutrophierten Gewässer, um nicht Dreckgräben zu sagen, davor bewahrt werden um zu kippen.
> Ansonsten, also mit wenigen Raubfischen, könntest du wahrscheinlich über die Rücken der Weißfische diese besagten Gräben überqueren
> Aber naive deutsche Angler glauben ganz fest daran, diese Gesetzgebung würde es nur geben, damit sie dorthin pilgern können, um dort ein bisschen mit den Raubfischen zu Spielen und zu Posen.
> ...


Hallo,

ich lernte heuer im Urlaub zwei niederländische Angler kennen, welche sich bitter über die strengen Regelungen in ihrem Land beklagten, vor allem, dass man kaum einen Fisch entnehmen darf.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Z.B. in Den Niederlanden ist die Schonzeit für das ganze Land festgelegt.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Das Kunstköderverbot ist dort einheitlich geregelt. In dieser Zeit darf dann mit bestimmten Ködern nicht mehr geangelt werden.
Die Schonzeiten weichen dann in einigen Fällen noch je nach Provinz (so wie hier das Bundesland) ab. In den meisten Provinzen ist der Hecht zum Beispiel ganzjährig geschont. In einigen Bereichen wurde der Zander einen Monat früher geschont als es allgemein der Fall ist.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man auf diese Fische nicht angeln darf. Geschont bedeutet nur, dass der Fisch schonend zurückgesetzt werden muss.
Karpfen und Wels sind zum Beispiel ganzjährig geschont.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, NL das gelobte Land.


Das wirst du aber müssen, denn es ist leider ein Thema für uns, welches wir immer wieder vor Augen geführt bekommen.
Wir haben in Deutschland mitunter die Anglerfeindlichsten Regeln auf der ganzen Welt. Und in Deutschland haben wir auch mit eine der schlechtesten Fischbestände auf der ganzen Welt. Wenn man sich jetzt die Länder und Regeln miteinander vergleicht, dann gibt es da ein eindeutiges Signal.
Und solange wir hier auf gut Deutsch gesagt "BESCHISSENE" Regeln haben, solange wird es auch den Vergleich zu dem Land geben, welches es viel besser macht.

Und da es direkt an uns grenzt, ist es für viele Deutsche eben ihr Hausgewässer. Ich wohne direkt an der Grenze. Natürlich werde ich dort angeln, wo ich auch regelmäßig Fisch fangen kann. Natürlich werde ich dort angeln, wo man ich für mich freut wenn ich einen Fisch fange. Natürlich werde ich dort angeln, wo man mir nicht für jeden Mist eine Regel vor die Füße wirft. Natürlich werde ich dort angeln, wo ich auch meine Vorteile nutzen darf und nicht auf Basis von "ich habe den Vorteil nicht, also wird es Verboten" Regeln entstehen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Niederländer haben ihr striktes C&R für Raubfische nur eingeführt, damit ihre über alle Maßen eutrophierten Gewässer, um nicht Dreckgräben zu sagen, davor bewahrt werden um zu kippen.


Diese Aussage zeigt mir, dass du leider nur ein begrenzt und vor allem falsches Bild der Niederländer hast.
In den Niederlanden gehört das Angeln mit zur Kultur. Fast jeder dort angelt. Fahr Mal durch die Orte und du siehst immer wieder Frauen, die mit ihren Kindern am stippen sind. Das wäre hier eine Seltenheit.
Es gibt dort übrigens kein striktes C&R für Raubfisch, außer dem Wels. Aber es gibt ein striktes C&R für Karpfen, was deiner Argumentetation ja widersprechen müsste.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ansonsten, also mit wenigen Raubfischen, könntest du wahrscheinlich über die Rücken der Weißfische diese besagten Gräben überqueren


Die Gräben und Kanäle kann man auch jetzt wie Jesus überqueren, da alles voll mit Friedfischen ist.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber naive deutsche Angler glauben ganz fest daran, diese Gesetzgebung würde es nur geben, damit sie dorthin pilgern können, um dort ein bisschen mit den Raubfischen zu Spielen und zu Posen.


Naiv ist gut 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie verdreckt und zugeschixxen die flachen Gräben da sind, kann man sich vergegenwärtigen, wenn man sich das ein oder andere Bild von Biberpelz ansieht.


Schon interessant wie du die ganzen Niederlanden davon abhängig machst, an welchen Gräben und Poldern ich angle.
Auch in den Niederlanden gibt es glasklare Polder, Kanäle bei denen man bis auf den Boden schauen kann, saubere Seen und ganz normale Flüsse.

Ich gehöre vermutlich eher zu der Ausnahme an Anglern, die an den kleinen und trüben Gewässern angelt, wenn man es auf die Masse bezieht.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zum rumspielen reichen die nat. aus, aber diese Verhältnisse wären für Deutschlands Gewässer eine Katastrophe!


Ich habe auch in Deutschland in Gräben und Flüssen geangelt, die nicht anders aussehen.
Glaube Mal nicht dass es bei uns anders ist.
Vielleicht mag das im südlicheren Deutschland ganz anders aussehen. Aber Deutschland ist, wie auch die Niederlande, mehr als nur ein Ort.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Sehe ich auch so.  Also will ich
> ...


Aber wenn jeder Bewirtschafter etwas aus seinen Sinne Vorschreibt stört dich nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Aber wenn jeder Bewirtschafter etwas aus seinen Sinne Vorschreibt stört dich nicht.


Genau so ist es .

Und wenn mir die Regeln an diesem Gewässer nicht passen würden, könnte ich ja ggf. an ein Gewässer eines anderen Bewirtschafters  wechseln, wo es mir besser gefiele.

Wenn aber an jedem Gewässer genau die gleichen Regeln gelten, gibt es keine Auswahl mehr.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das Kunstköderverbot ist dort einheitlich geregelt.


Das wird  dort wohl  seinen Grund haben.

Würde ich aber für eine Forellengewässer in Bayern für sinnlos halten, wenn dort während der bayerischen Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander alle Kunstköder verboten wären, obwohl diese Fischarten dort gar nicht vorkommen.




Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland mitunter die Anglerfeindlichsten Regeln auf der ganzen Welt. Und in Deutschland haben wir auch mit eine der schlechtesten Fischbestände auf der ganzen Welt.


Auf Basis welcher Erfahrungen triffst Du eigentlich solche Aussagen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lernte heuer im Urlaub zwei niederländische Angler kennen, welche sich bitter über die strengen Regelungen in ihrem Land beklagten, vor allem, dass man kaum einen Fisch entnehmen darf.
> 
> ...


Seit wann darf man kaum einen Fisch entnehmen. Natürlich sind einige Fische Ganzjährig geschont wie der Aal.
Das liegt aber auch daran das der Bestand im roten Bereich ist. Wenn die damit nicht einverstanden sind könnten sie ja in Deutschland angeln. Aber das macht komischer Weise kaum ein Holländer oder Belgier. Andersrum ist das natürlich ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Genau so ist es .
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> könnten sie ja in Deutschland angeln. Aber das macht komischer Weise kaum ein Holländer oder Belgier.


Hab ich z.B. an bayerischen Salmonidengewässern schon ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wenn die damit nicht einverstanden sind könnten sie ja in Deutschland angeln.


Wenn aber auch in Deutschland die gleichen Regeln gelten sollen wie in NL, fiele diese Alternative weg.



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Welche Regeln würden dich den stören.


Darüber würde ich mehr Gedanken machen, wenn ich mich für ein bestimmtes Gewässer interessieren würde.

Was mich z.B. an den fränkischen Seen gestört hat, war dass dort bis letztes Jahr kein Mindestabstand vorgeschrieben war und man damit rechnen musste, dass andere Angler sich ganz legal näher als Rutenlänge neben einen stellen. 

Mit "nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt" oder  "eine Rute mit einem widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken" hätte ich zum Beispiel aber keine Probleme.

Würde es aber trotzdem nicht gut finden, wenn das flächendeckend für alle Gewässer im Bundesland gelten würde.  

Selbst an unseren Vereinsgewässern wird da z.T.  je nach Strecke differenziert, damit möglichst viele Anglertypen eine geeignete Möglichkeit finden.

Wenn jemand lieber alle Angler mit pauschalen Regeln über einen Kamm scheren möchte, ist das aber auch legitim.

Hat halt jeder seine individuelle Sichtweise.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man kaum einen Fisch entnehmen. Natürlich sind einige Fische Ganzjährig geschont wie der Aal.
> Das liegt aber auch daran das der Bestand im roten Bereich ist. Wenn die damit nicht einverstanden sind könnten sie ja in Deutschland angeln. Aber das macht komischer Weise kaum ein Holländer oder Belgier. Andersrum ist das natürlich ein bisschen anders.


Hallo,

na ja, ich kann ja nur sagen, was mir die beiden Niederländer erzählten und die beklagten sich eben über die strengen Regelungen und Verbote in ihrem Heimatland. Außerdem las ich hier schon öfters dass z.B. der Hecht schon meist geschont ist und wenn man den, wo erlaubt, trotzdem mitnimmt man eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstochene Reifen riskiert, ja wo sind wir denn .  Wurde hier von einigen Holland-Experten auch so geschrieben. Außerdem soll auch der Karpfen ganzjährig geschützt sein. Ein Fisch welcher nirgends in irgendeiner Weise in seinem Bestand bedroht ist.
Nicht nur wir hier in Deutschland haben mitunter unverständliche Regelungen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, ich kann ja nur sagen, was mir die beiden Niederländer erzählten und die beklagten sich eben über die strengen Regelungen und Verbote in ihrem Heimatland. Außerdem las ich hier schon öfters dass z.B. der Hecht schon meist geschont ist und wenn man den, wo erlaubt, trotzdem mitnimmt man eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstochene Reifen riskiert, ja wo sind wir denn .  Wurde hier von einigen Holland-Experten auch so geschrieben. Außerdem soll auch der Karpfen ganzjährig geschützt sein. Ein Fisch welcher nirgends in irgendeiner Weise in seinem Bestand bedroht ist.
> Nicht nur wir hier in Deutschland haben mitunter unverständliche Regelungen.
> ...


Wer kennt denn jemanden persönlich der eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstoßen Reifen hatte wegen einem Hecht.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wer kennt denn jemanden persönlich der eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstoßen Reifen hatte wegen einem Hecht.


Hallo,

wie gesagt, wurde hier von Holland-Kennern so erwähnt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab ich z.B. an bayerischen Salmonidengewässern schon ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> OK was das Fliegenfischen angeht werden bestimmt einige Niederländer mehr da sein vor allen weil sie gerne in den Bergen Urlaub machen.
> ...


Mache Sachen kann ich mir leider nicht aussuchen, wie z.B. das ich alle 5 Jahre 50 Euro zahlen muss und andere Bundesländer nicht.Genau so ob ich C&R betreiben kann. Wenn ich ein Fanglimit habe und ich muss jeden massiven Zander mitnehmen muss kann ich manchmal nach 10 min einpacken. Da hätte ich im Vorfeld schon keinen Bock.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gesagt, wurde hier von Holland-Kennern so erwähnt.
> 
> ...


Ich liebe den Buschfunk. Es gibt natürlich überall Idioten aber ich habe nur positive Erfahrungen mit Holländer. Was natürlich stimmt das an Slippen öfter geklaut wird.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wer kennt denn jemanden persönlich der eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstoßen Reifen hatte wegen einem Hecht.


mir persönlich ist bereits mehrfach das Boot angebohrt worden, allerdings nicht in den Niederlanden , dennoch ist Fangneid ein sehr wahrscheinliches Motiv, passiert ist das immer in der kalten Jahreszeit am Liegeplatz den man meißt nur mit Wathose erreichen konnte. Mittlerweile ist der See so klar geworden das es sich tagsüber nicht mehr lohnt auf Zander zu angeln, es gab da eine betreffende Person die nur dort in der kalten Jahreszeit vertikal fischte, mittlerweile ist diese Person dort nicht mehr da und siehe da dem Boot passiert nichts mehr.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Buschfunk. Es gibt natürlich überall Idioten aber ich habe nur positive Erfahrungen mit Holländer. Was natürlich stimmt das an Slippen öfter geklaut wird.


Hallo,

mit Holländern habe ich auch nur positive Erfahrungen, in Österreich oder Slowenien.
In Holland selbst habe ich noch nicht gefischt. Ich war dort nur einmal, Ende der 1960er Jahre beim Marsch von Nijmwegen, als ich beim Militär war. 200 Kilometer in 4 Etappen a 50 Kilometer an vier aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Genau so ob ich C&R betreiben kann. Wenn ich ein Fanglimit habe und ich muss jeden massiven Zander mitnehmen muss kann ich manchmal nach 10 min einpacken. Da hätte ich im Vorfeld schon keinen Bock.


Dann sein doch froh, dass es Gewässer in Deiner Nähe gibt wo das nichts so ist.



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> wie z.B. das ich alle 5 Jahre 50 Euro zahlen muss und andere Bundesländer nicht.


In Bayern gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit zu erwerben.

Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass Du heiß drauf wärst, dass das BayFiG und die AVFiG auch in Deinem Bundesland und an den Gewässern gelten soll, wo Du angelst.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> mir persönlich ist bereits mehrfach das Boot angebohrt worden, allerdings nicht in den Niederlanden , dennoch ist Fangneid ein sehr wahrscheinliches Motiv, passiert ist das immer in der kalten Jahreszeit am Liegeplatz den man meißt nur mit Wathose erreichen konnte. Mittlerweile ist der See so klar geworden das es sich tagsüber nicht mehr lohnt auf Zander zu angeln, es gab da eine betreffende Person die nur dort in der kalten Jahreszeit vertikal fischte, mittlerweile ist diese Person dort nicht mehr da und siehe da dem Boot passiert nichts mehr.


Genau so sieht es hier aus. Neid ist der überwiegende Faktor unter Anglern. In keinen anderen Foren wird soviel gestritten wie in Foren wo es ums angeln geht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dann sein doch froh, dass es Gewässer in Deiner Nähe gibt wo das nichts so ist.
> Bin ich auch
> ...


Kann es mir trotzdem nicht aussuchen, wird mir so vorgegeben.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Kann es mir trotzdem nicht aussuchen, wird mir so vorgegeben.


Ich verstehe Dich halt nicht.

Einerseits willst Du einheitliche Regeln, aber dann jammerst Du rum, dass Dir alles vorgegeben wird.

Ich muss aber auch nicht alles und jeden verstehen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich verstehe Dich halt nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich versuche es noch mal. 
Warum sind nicht alle Fischereischeine kostenlos. Das wäre doch Einheitlich für alle die beste Lösung. 
Und komm mir jetzt nicht das du dafür gerne bezahlen willst.
Nur eines von Sinnlosen Gesetzen hier.
Aber man kann alles auf eine Gold Wage legen.


----------



## Matthias_R (2. Dezember 2022)

Fischereischein kostenlos: also, in BRB gibts den auf Lebenszeit, und man zahlt die Prüfungsgebühr. 1x im Leben 25 Euro, ist doch wie kostenlos.
Und Fischereirechte und entsprechende Kosten für Erlaubnisscheine gibt es, afaik, fast überall...
Wo Du Recht hast, ist das Kuddelmuddel beim Fischereischein. Die Ansprüche sind extrem unterschiedlich, und auch die Geltungsdauer. Und, mein Brandenburger Fischereischein wird nicht in jedem Bundesland anerkannt, zumindest bei Wohnungswechsel. Ich müsste bei Umzug nach Bayern oder Sachsen eine erneute Prüfung ablegen.
Man stelle sich vor, das wäre bei der Fahrerlaubnis ähnlich...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Warum sind nicht alle Fischereischeine kostenlos.


Vielleicht aus dem gleichen Grund warum Ausweis, Führerschein etc. was kosten?  Weil der Verwaltungsakt der Ausstellung auch nicht kostenlos ist?

Ich war schon in so einigen Ländern zum Angeln, aber einen kostenlosen Fischereischein / Lizenz gab es nirgends.

Weder in Europa noch in Drittländern.

Aber wie gesagt, ich muss nicht alles und jeden verstehen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vielleicht aus dem gleichen Grund warum Ausweis, Führerschein etc. was kosten?  Weil der Verwaltungsakt der Ausstellung auch nicht kostenlos ist?
> 
> ...


Nochmal in Bayern ist er auf Lebenszeit, in NRW alle 5 Jahre 50 Euro.
Und ja Ausweis und Führerschein sind in allen Bundesländern kostenpflichtig zum selben Preis. Und auch wenn du schon in einigen Ländern angeln warst einen Fischereischein gibt es nur in Deutschland.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2022)

Man arbeitet aktuell übrigens an nem bundesweit abgestimmten Fischereischein im Checkkartenformat, der dann lebenslang gültig sein soll und bei Umzug in andere Bundesländer auch überall anerkannt wird. Fischereiabgabe bleibt natürlich bestehen, hoffe die Verwaltungsgebühr fliegt dann raus oder wird nur noch einmalig fällig.
Zeitschiene ist mir aber unbekannt.

Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn du schon in einigen Ländern angeln warst einen Fischereischein gibt es nur in Deutschland.


So ist das.  Wenn ich Dir nun auch noch erklären müsste warum ich "Fischereischein / Lizenz"  geschrieben habe, ist es langsam Zeit mich aus der Unterhaltung mit Dir ausklinken.

Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Nochmal in Bayern ist er auf Lebenszeit, in NRW alle 5 Jahre 50 Euro.
> Und ja Ausweis und Führerschein sind in allen Bundesländern kostenpflichtig zum selben Preis. Und auch wenn du schon in einigen Ländern angeln warst einen Fischereischein gibt es nur in Deutschland.


Hallo,

da muss ich leider widersprechen. In Österreich ist es genau so, nur noch etwas komplizierter. Während der Fischereischein der Bundesländer in Deutschland erstmal überall gilt (von ein paar Ausnahmen, bei Umzug, abgesehen), braucht ein Oberösterreicher, der im Urlaub in Niederösterreich fischen will, den dortigen Fischereischein oder zumindest die "Kurzfassung" für Urlauber. Sein Oberösterreichischer Fischereischein nutz da gar nichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da muss ich leider widersprechen. In Österreich ist es genau so, nur noch etwas komplizierter. Während der Fischereischein der Bundesländer in Deutschland erstmal überall gilt (von ein paar Ausnahmen, bei Umzug, abgesehen), braucht ein Oberösterreicher, der im Urlaub in Niederösterreich fischen will, den dortigen Fischereischein oder zumindest die "Kurzfassung" für Urlauber. Sein Oberösterreichischer Fischereischein nutz da gar nichts.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja das Problem mit der Einheitlichkeit. Man muss alles komplizierter machen als es ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Dezember 2022)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Nochmal in Bayern ist er auf Lebenszeit, in NRW alle 5 Jahre 50 Euro


Stimmt, in Bayern steht "auf Lebenszeit" drauf, ist aber ne Mogelpackung.
 Kostentechnisch nimmt sich das zu deinen 5 Jahren nichts, die Fischereiabgabe ist gestaffelt nach dem Alter des Antragstellers zu entrichten. Machst du z.B. mit 24 die Prüfung und möchtest definitiv nie mehr blechen, legst du satte 300 Eu hin, also dasselbe wie bei dir für 6 x 5 Jahre. Schenken wollen die einem garantiert nix, da gehts eher darum den gestressten Mitarbeitern auf'm Amt mehr Kaffeepausen zu ermöglichen.

Ausserdem, was man hat, das hat man...die durchaus risikoreiche Beschäftigung in der Natur fordert regelmässig ihre Opfer (besoffen vom Hocker gefallen, Blitzschlag, ersoffen, sich tot geärgert weil pöse Buben einem die Fische wegfangen usw.)  Deshalb sollte ein guter, bayrischer Angler seine Abgaben möglichst *vor* seinem Ableben bezahlt haben, danach geht nämlich schlecht .


----------



## thanatos (3. Dezember 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland mitunter die Anglerfeindlichsten Regeln auf der ganzen Welt


hallo wir haben sicher einige idiotische Gesetze - von " Gutmenschen " durchgesetzt -
*aber *nach der sogenannten Wende habe ich mich natürlich für ausländische 
Angelmöglichkeiten um gesehen - Irland und Holland habe ich gleich von meiner 
Wunschliste gestrichen - wegen ihren perversen Bestimmungen .


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Dezember 2022)

Mein blauer BW-Schein ist auch auf Lebenszeit.

Trotzdem bezahle ich alle zehn Jahre ca. EUR 100,- für die Fischereiabgabe und bekomme dann nen neuen Amtsstempel in den Schein (längere Verlängerungszeiträume sind da nicht möglich - nur kürzere).

Nach Holland zieht mich persönlich nichts - bin zufrieden mit meinen beangelten Gewässern, den dortigen Bestimmungen und den dort möglichen Fängen.


----------



## Colophonius (3. Dezember 2022)

Wenn der niederländische Tourismusverband diesen Thread liest,  werden sie sicher in große Panik verfallen. Sowohl Taxidermist als auch Thanatos wollen dort nicht hin. Dieser Verlust ist dort sicher kaum verkraftbar.

Zum Thema der bundesweiten Vereinheitlichung: das ist zwar eine nette Idee, aber rechtlich sehr schwer umsetzbar. Der Bund hat schlicht keine Gesetzgebungskompetenz auf dem Gebiet, diese liegt bei den Ländern. Das ist auch gut so. In Bayern wird man sich wenig Gedanken über die Schonzeit und -maße von Hornhecht und Hering machen, während in Schleswig-Holstein der Huchen auch keine Rolle spielt. Das Problem ist in meinen Augen eher,  dass Erlaubnisscheine oft unsagbar schwammig und überladen formuliert sind,  das erschwert den Überblick ganz erheblich. Selbst wenn man sich an alle Regeln halten will,  kann man schnell aus Versehen Fehler machen. Solche Probleme könnten sicher auch auftreten, wenn einzelne Echolottechnologien verboten werden sollen.  Auch beim 08/15-Echolot wird ganz rechts (für den Menschen kaum auswertbar) live das Signal dargestellt und anschließend erst in das übliche Echolotbild umgewandelt. Das soll bestimmt nicht mit der Live-Technologie verboten werden.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sein Oberösterreichischer Fischereischein


Einen Fischereischein hab ich in Österreich nie benötigt.

Da hieß das "Fischerkarte" ,  "Lizenzbüchl" o.ä. .  Bedeutet zwar ziemlich das gleiche , aber es soll ja Leute geben, die sich an solchen Begriffen aufhängen.

War aber in vielen Ländern so, dass man da eine staatliche Lizenz brauchte. also so was  ähnliches wie den deutsche Fischereischein, dann aber für bestimmte Gewässer noch zusätzlich ne besondere Erlaubnis.



Colophonius schrieb:


> Das Problem ist in meinen Augen eher, dass Erlaubnisscheine oft unsagbar schwammig und überladen formuliert sind, das erschwert den Überblick ganz erheblich.


Das betrifft aber nicht nur die Echolottechnik, sondern Gewässerordnungen ganz allgemein.

Da sollte vorher schon jemand drüber schauen, der etwas Ahnung von Deutsch und Jura hat.

Die Formulierung:  "Die Verwendung von Live-Scopes während des Angelns ist verboten", könnte man sich eigentlich gleich sparen.  

Oder wenn auf einem Erlaubnisschein z.B. stünde " Das Watfischen mit der Fliegenrute ist nur in Gewässerstrecke B erlaubt"  wäre das auch ein offenes Scheunentor für Angler, die da Missbrauch treiben möchten.

Nicht wenige  Angler sind im Suchen von juristischen Schlupflöchern deutlicher fitter als manche Vereinsverwaltungen im Regeln formulieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Einen Fischereischein hab ich in Österreich nie benötigt.
> 
> Da hieß das "Fischerkarte" ,  "Lizenzbüchl" o.ä. .  Bedeutet zwar ziemlich das gleiche , aber es soll ja Leute geben, die sich an solchen Begriffen aufhängen.


Hallo,

schon klar, die Österreicher habe da ihre eigenen Bezeichnungen  , aber letzten Endes ist es nichts anderes als unser Fischereischein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matthias_R (3. Dezember 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Auch beim 08/15-Echolot wird ganz rechts (für den Menschen kaum auswertbar...


Beim 08/15 Echolot wird auf dem Display eine Zahl angezeigt, mehr nicht. Bei alten Echoloten gibt es nen Leuchtpunkt auf ner Skale.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> hallo wir haben sicher einige idiotische Gesetze - von " Gutmenschen " durchgesetzt -
> *aber *nach der sogenannten Wende habe ich mich natürlich für ausländische
> Angelmöglichkeiten um gesehen - Irland und Holland habe ich gleich von meiner
> Wunschliste gestrichen - wegen ihren perversen Bestimmungen .


Hallo,

wer glaubt, dass wir komplizierte Regelungen haben, der sollte mal nach Schottland zum Angeln fahren. Die Bestimmungen auf den Lizenzen für einige Gewässer dort erfordern sehr gutes Englisch und rechtliches Verständnis und sind keinesfalls in 5 Minuten intus. 
Mit meinen, mittlerweile stark eingerosteten, Kenntnissen der englischen Sprache hätte ich da heute sicher Probleme  .
Aber soweit braucht man gar nicht schauen, die Slowenen habe da mitunter auch eine lange Litanei auf den Lizenzen stehen und man sollte die auch genau beachten, in keinen anderen europäischen Land bin ich so oft kontrolliert worden wie in Slowenien.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matthias_R (3. Dezember 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und solange wir hier auf gut Deutsch gesagt "BESCHISSENE" Regeln haben, solange wird es auch den Vergleich zu dem Land geben, welches es viel besser macht.


Haben wir so beschissene Regeln? Ich empfinde generelle Entnahmeverbote (außer bei aufgrund der Bedrohungslage geschützten Arten) genau so beschissen wie Abknüppelgebote. 
In MV und Brandenburg sind mir Abknüppelgebote jedenfalls nicht bekannt.
In meinem Heimatrevier wird auch viel von Anglern entnommen, zusätzlich zur Erwerbsfischerei. Trotzdem ist der Bestand irgendwas zwischen gut und sehr gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Sowohl Taxidermist als auch Thanatos wollen dort nicht hin.


Du kannst dir deine Unterstellungen sparen, denn ich bin sowohl grenznah aufgewachsen, als ich auch Verwandtschaft in den Niederlanden habe.
Urlaub habe ich dort schon mindestens dreißig mal gemacht, vorwiegend in Nordholland (Texel).
Ich finde Holland klasse, was die Menschen dort angeht.
Und ja, ich habe auch schon in Holland geangelt!
Ändert nur leider nichts an meinen Aussagen, bezüglich Holländischer Gewässer und dem Angeln dort.

Jürgen


----------



## Matthias_R (3. Dezember 2022)

Im Übrigen empfinde ich es als durchaus intelligent, wenn man Schonzeit, Schonmaß, Entnahmeregeln und Festlegungen bezüglich der angewandten Angelmethoden und -technik dem Bestand und der Charakteristik des Gewässers anpasst. Ja, geradezu zwingend.
Das Verbot von Echoloten könnte man in bestimmten Küsten- oder Tidengewässern mit versuchtem Totschlag gleichsetzen.


----------



## Matthias_R (3. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> In MV und Brandenburg sind mir Abknüppelgebote jedenfalls nicht bekannt.


Die FO in Brandenburg ist in diesem Punkt derart schwammig gehalten, daß man, wenn man in der Lektüre von Verordnungen und Verwaltungsdeutsch nicht ganz unerfahren ist, zu dem Schluss kommt, es sei absichtlich so. Beim Zurücksetzen wird von "untermaßigen oder während der Schonzeit gefangener Fischen" geschrieben, so dass man eine Entnahmeabsicht irgendwie unterstellt, aber nie explizit erwähnt. Lediglich reines C+R ist explizit verboten. Mir erscheint das ganz klug, denn sonst müsste man das Entnehmen gebieten, oder einen Rechtsstreit riskieren, da einige Leute das im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz sehen würden. Man geht dem aus dem Weg, indem man letztlich dem Angler die Verantwortung überträgt. D.h. aber imho auch, dass man niemanden auf den Plan ruft, der diese "Grauzone" regeln bzw das Schlupfloch stopfen will. Mediale Veröffentlichung von C+R ist hier sehr kontraproduktiv..
Aber das ist etwas weit weg vom Echo/Ff/ Live-scope. Aber allen diesen Dingen ist gemeinsam: je lauter man's an die große Glocke hängt, desto eher findet sich jemand, der es gesetzlich regeln will.
Es ist ausreichend, wenn die Bewirtschafter mit Augenmaß und Kenntnis der realen Bedingungen des jeweiligen Gewässers sowas regeln, wenn denn Bedarf besteht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> schon klar, die Österreicher habe da ihre eigenen Bezeichnungen  , aber letzten Endes ist es nichts anderes als unser Fischereischein.


Genauso so ist das in AUt und auch in einigen anderen Ländern, die ich bereist habe.

Aber es gibt ja Leute hier, die darauf bestehen, dass den "Fischereischein" nur in Deutschland gibt.  Und das trifft m.W. auch zu, auch wenn es in der Sache nichts ändert.


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Im Übrigen empfinde ich es als durchaus intelligent, wenn man Schonzeit, Schonmaß, Entnahmeregeln und Festlegungen bezüglich der angewandten Angelmethoden und -technik dem Bestand und der Charakteristik des Gewässers anpasst. Ja, geradezu zwingend.





Matthias_R schrieb:


> Es ist ausreichend, wenn die Bewirtschafter mit Augenmaß und Kenntnis der realen Bedingungen des jeweiligen Gewässers sowas regeln, wenn denn Bedarf besteht.



Das sehe ich ebenso. Besonders in großen Ländern mit geographisch unterschiedlichen Regionen.

Wer nach einheitlichen Regeln ruft und damit nur landesweite Erlaubnis meint, hat die Realitäten vermutlich nicht erkannt.

Landesweite Verbote sind ja viel häufiger.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben in Deutschland mitunter die Anglerfeindlichsten Regeln auf der ganzen Welt. Und in Deutschland haben wir auch mit eine der schlechtesten Fischbestände auf der ganzen Welt....
> Und solange wir hier auf gut Deutsch gesagt "BESCHISSENE" Regeln haben, solange wird es auch den Vergleich zu dem Land geben, welches es viel besser macht....


Hör auf, das ist doch stumpfsinniges, subjektiv eingefärbtes C+R. Gelaber. 

Ich bin mit den Regeln hier vertraut und im Allgemeinen zufrieden. 
Ebenfalls bin ich mit den Fisch Beständen und was ich hier von A-Z fangen kann, ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. 
Die wären bei legalem C+R "Kult" auch nich besser. 
Oder sieht man hier Horden von schlachtenden AllesVerwertern, die die deutschen Gewässer leerplündern? 
NEIN. 
Das Gejammere um die "beschixxenen" deutschen Gesetze der You-Tube HardcoreReleaser geht mir langsam aber sicher mächtig auf die Nerven. 
Da wird klar ( auch) Druck ausgeübt auf die, die ihre Fische essen wollen und bspw. tote Fische auf einem Schneidebrett Posten. 

Was sollen dann die "Belehrungen" über gute und schlechte Bilder!? 
Unterschwellig anklagen, nicht weniger. 
Ich finde auch Bilder von "Meterbarschen" peinlich, die mit Tricks wie in die Hocke gehen und weit vorhalten entstehen. 
Schmunzel drüber und abhaken. 

Wem es hier nich passt, geht halt ins Nachbarland... Mir nur recht. 
Was ich nich leiden kann, wenn man Angler herabsetzt, die sich an hiesige Gesetze halten. 
Ich bin mit den Möglichkeiten des Fischfanges hier sehr zufrieden! 

Petri (wo auch immer) 

R. S.


----------



## alexpp (3. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...Ebenfalls bin ich mit den Fisch Beständen und was ich hier von A-Z fangen kann, ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
> Die wären bei legalem C+R "Kult" auch nich besser.


Die sind wegen C&R bestimmt etwas besser, hält sich doch in D nicht jeder an bekloppte Gesetze.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Gejammere um die "beschixxenen" deutschen Gesetze der You-Tube HardcoreReleaser geht mir langsam aber sicher mächtig auf die Nerven.
> Da wird klar ( auch) Druck ausgeübt auf die, die ihre Fische essen wollen und bspw. tote Fische auf einem Schneidebrett Posten...


Hier wird mMn anscheinend etwas sehr wichtiges nicht verstanden. Nur weil die C&R Fraktion oft genug herabschauend auf die "Kochtopfangler" blicken, muss man beschi..ene Gesetze nicht gutheißen.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt, in Bayern steht "auf Lebenszeit" drauf, ist aber ne Mogelpackung.
> Kostentechnisch nimmt sich das zu deinen 5 Jahren nichts, die Fischereiabgabe ist gestaffelt nach dem Alter des Antragstellers zu entrichten. Machst du z.B. mit 24 die Prüfung und möchtest definitiv nie mehr blechen, legst du satte 300 Eu hin, also dasselbe wie bei dir für 6 x 5 Jahre. Schenken wollen die einem garantiert nix, da gehts eher darum den gestressten Mitarbeitern auf'm Amt mehr Kaffeepausen zu ermöglichen.



Naja ich habe mir hier (Niedersachsen) den Fischereischein vor 15-20 Jahren geholt und glaube 10 Euronen abgerückt und das wars der gilt Lebenslang ohne irgendwelches nachstempeln oder nachzahlen.
So sollte es Bundesweit sein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mir hier (Nieersachsen) den Fischereischein vor 15-20 Jahren geholt und glaube 10 Euronen abgerückt und das wars der gilt Lebenslang ohne irgendwelches nachstempeln oder nachzahlen.
> So sollte es Bundesweit sein.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Jo, hätte ich bestimmt nichts dagegen.  
Eigentlich schon fast etwas skurril mit den deutschen Fischereischeinen, in Zeiten wo man z.B. Führerscheine "europäisiert".


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mir hier (Nieersachsen) den Fischereischein vor 15-20 Jahren geholt und glaube 10 Euronen abgerückt und das wars der gilt Lebenslang ohne irgendwelches nachstempeln oder nachzahlen.
> So sollte es Bundesweit sein.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Schreib so was nicht, sonst kommen die hier bei uns vielleicht noch auf dumme Gedanken. Mein letzter ist jetzt 42 Jahre alt und hat 10 DM gekostet, vielleicht auch nur 5 DM, da bin ich imMoment am Zweifeln.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon fast etwas skurril mit den deutschen Fischereischeinen,



Das gilt aber nicht nur bei den Fischereischeinen sondern auch den Fischereigesetzen da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen jedes Bundesland kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen

Fast jeder Verein/Gewässer hat unterschiedliche Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten (Ok einiges ist Gewässerabhängig)
aber im Großen und Ganzen sollte das einfacher sein.

Das nächste wären dann die großen Intressenvertretungen der Angler (oder eher ihrer Daseinsberechtigungen)
das laß ich aber lieber das schweift dann zu weit ab vom Thema.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nicht nur bei den Fischereischeinen sondern auch den Fischereigesetzen da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen jedes Bundesland kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen
> 
> Fast jeder Verein/Gewässer hat unterschiedliche Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten (Ok einiges ist Gewässerabhängig)
> aber im Großen und Ganzen sollte das einfacher sein.
> ...


Aber du hast vollkommen Recht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> sondern auch den Fischereigesetzen da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen jedes Bundesland kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen


Dass in Küstenländern wie NS, SHL,  HH oder MVP andere Fischereigesetze gelten als in Bayern oder BW kann ich angesichts unterschiedlicher geographischer Verhältnisse und Gewässerökosysteme  noch ganz gut nachvollziehen.

Dass es dort aber auch unterschiedliche  Lehrpläne, Schularten und Schulabschlüsse gibt, finde selbst ich nicht mehr so ganz schlüssig.

Die Fischereischeine werden wenigstens schon seit einigen Jahren gegenseitig anerkannt.

Bei Lehramtsabschlüssen scheint man da immer noch in der Umsetzungsphase zu sein ,  obwohl fast überall Lehrermangel herrscht.
Da scheint immer noch nicht jedes Bundesland Lehramtsabsolventen aus anderen BL einfach so anzuerkennen.

Dagegen  wären m.M. so Dinge wie unterschiedliche Fischereiverordnungen eher ne Lappalie.

Aber jeder hat halt so seine Bereiche, die ihn mehr oder weniger betroffen machen.

Und in einem Anglerboard darf man sich natürlich auch über Angelregeln aufregen, wenn man möchte.


----------



## Mescalero (3. Dezember 2022)

Dinge, die lokale Gegebenheiten betreffen, werden doch sowieso von den LRÄ entschieden, z.B. abweichende Schonzeiten oder die Anzahl der auszugebenden Erlaubnisscheine. Gut so, anders kann das kaum sinnvoll geregelt sein. 

Wir können froh sein, dass wenigstens der Straßenverkehr bundeseinheitlich geregelt ist. Wenn das auch noch Ländersache wäre... Tempo 90 auf der Bahn in BaWü, 80 innerorts in Sachsen-Anhalt....nicht auszudenken


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein letzter ist jetzt 42 Jahre alt und hat 10 DM gekostet, vielleicht auch nur 5 DM, da bin ich imMoment am Zweifeln.


10 DM 1978 gelöhnt. (Darf sich aber bloß keiner mehr das Paßbild angucken)
In Mecklenburg hatten wir schon Probleme mit der Kartenverkäuferin weil der FS nicht verlängert wurde. 
Dann mußte ich der Dame erklären, daß der in Niedersachsen nicht verlängert werden muß.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Dezember 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Darf sich aber bloß keiner mehr das Paßbild angucken


Wie bei mir dann, paßt auf jeden Steckbrief.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Würde ich aber für eine Forellengewässer in Bayern für sinnlos halten, wenn dort während der bayerischen Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander alle Kunstköder verboten wären, obwohl diese Fischarten dort gar nicht vorkommen.


In den Niederlanden sind in dieser Zeit alle Kunstköder bis auf die Kunstfliege bis 2,5cm verboten.
Aber natürlich ist ein Bayrisches Gewässer nicht mit den Gewässern in den Niederlanden zu vergleichen, daher sollten Regeln immer der Region entsprechend angepasst werden.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auf Basis welcher Erfahrungen triffst Du eigentlich solche Aussagen?


Das sind leider Fakten.
Es gab vor wenigen Jahren ein Meeting bei einer Verbandssitzung. Da hat ein Biologe, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, das Thema Catch & Release bzw. die selektive Entnahme als Vortrag gehabt. Er hat zuerst eine Karte der Länder präsentiert, bei der es um die Bestandsdichte ging beziehungsweise wie gut der Fischbestand in den einzelnen Ländern ist. Deutschland gehörte mit zu den schlechtesten Ländern.
Danach wurde eine Karte aufgezeigt bei der es um die Regeln zur Entnahme ging. Und das Farbschema beider Karten war eindeutig gleich.

Man kann dadurch nicht 100% Rückschlüsse ziehen, denn dazu gehören auch andere Probleme wie Wasserwerte und mehr dazu.
Aber man kann diesen Fakt auch nicht ignorieren.

Leider habe ich diese Quelle nicht verfügbar. Ich bin mir aber sicher, wenn man danach sucht, wird man sicher was finden. Nur dafür fehlt mir jetzt auch die Zeit, was ich aber gerne bei Bedarf nachholen.




thanatos schrieb:


> Irland und Holland habe ich gleich von meiner
> Wunschliste gestrichen - wegen ihren perversen Bestimmungen .


Das ist auch dein gutes Recht und für alle gut so.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Haben wir so beschissene Regeln? Ich empfinde generelle Entnahmeverbote (außer bei aufgrund der Bedrohungslage geschützten Arten) genau so beschissen wie Abknüppelgebote.


Das Abknüppelgebot ist schon eines der von dir genannten Dinge, die absolut nicht gehen. Siehe Bayern hier als negativstes Aushängeschild.
Bei uns hängen viele Regeln ja von Verein zu Verein ab, weshalb es hier unmöglich wird, die ganzen dämlichen Regeln aufzulisten. Aber wir haben hier im Forum ein Thema über die dümmsten Regeln. Da findet man schon allerhand.
Ich finde zum Beispiel sehr bedeutend das ich in einigen Vereinen hier zwar vom Boot aus angeln darf. Das darf ich aber nur dann machen, wenn ich mit dem Boot anker. Aber ankern ist an den Gewässern verboten. Beste Regel...

Weitere Verbote die ich für falsch halte ich das Wettangel- bzw. Königsfischen-Verbot sowie das häufige Verbot von Setzkeschern.
Aber wie gesagt, das können wir ewig so weiter ziehen.

Es wäre natürlich Naiv von mir zu behaupten, die Regeln in den Niederlanden wären perfekt. Auch da gibt es Dinge, da packt man sich an den Kopf. Aber sie sind alles in allem viel besser und *Anglerfreundlicher *aufgestellt, als in unserem Land, was mittlerweile sehr Anglerfreindliche Regeln hat, die immer mehr werden.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Im Übrigen empfinde ich es als durchaus intelligent, wenn man Schonzeit, Schonmaß, Entnahmeregeln und Festlegungen bezüglich der angewandten Angelmethoden und -technik dem Bestand und der Charakteristik des Gewässers anpasst. Ja, geradezu zwingend.


So sollte es sein und ist es auch häufig sowohl in Deutschland als auch den Niederlanden. Man hat in den Niederlanden eine App (oder ein Buch), die man dabei haben muss. Man klickt auf das Wasser und erhält sofort alle Informationen. Da stehen dann die 2 - 5 Regeln für die Provinz und ggf. noch Sonderregelungen für das Gewässer bei. Und das ist in der Tat sehr einfach und simpel gehalten.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hör auf, das ist doch stumpfsinniges, subjektiv eingefärbtes C+R. Gelaber.


Ich höre nicht auf meine Meinung zu sagen. Ich werde es niemals müde sein, für ein Anglerfreundliches und gegen ein Anglerfeindliches sein zu Argumentieren.
Wo du vom Thema stumpfsinnig sprichst: Du dürftest mittlerweile bemerkt haben, dass ich alle meine Aussagen ausreichend argumentieren oder gerne auch mit Dingen unterlegen kann. Du wirst ebenfalls erkenne, dass ich die Dinge nicht nur einfach schwarz und weiß sehe.
Dir passen meine Ansichten vielleicht nicht, dennoch wirst du diese hinnehmen müssen, denn mit den Ansichten bin ich in Deutschland ganz sicher nicht alleine.

Denn der Großteil der Angler, die mir begegnen, passen die Regeln in Deutschland absolut nicht.

P.S. Ich bin kein reiner Befürworter von Catch & Release. Und das habe ich auch nirgends behauptet. Ich bin für die selektive Entnahme und in vielen Fällen, denn ich möchte das die Angler es größtenteils selbst entscheiden können. Ich bin auch in einigen Fällen für ein Küchenfenster, weil es leider doch zu viele schwarze Schafe gibt, die ohne nachzudenken und zu überlegen alles abschlagen, was vielleicht für das jeweilige Gewässer gut sein könnte.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ebenfalls bin ich mit den Fisch Beständen und was ich hier von A-Z fangen kann, ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.


Und das freut mich sehr. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass wir in Deutschland auch sehr unterschiedliche Gewässer und Angeldruck haben.
Gerne würde ich deine Meinung wissen, wenn du hier bei mir in der Region eine Weile geangelt hast, in der es tatsächlich überwiegend kein Geschenk ist zu angeln.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Gejammere um die "beschixxenen" deutschen Gesetze der You-Tube HardcoreReleaser geht mir langsam aber sicher mächtig auf die Nerven.
> Da wird klar ( auch) Druck ausgeübt auf die, die ihre Fische essen wollen und bspw. tote Fische auf einem Schneidebrett Posten.


Dein Anti-YouTube geheule ignoriere ich jetzt einfach dezent.

Aber in dem Punkte mit dem *Druck ausüben* muss ich dir recht geben. Viel zu häufig wird hier Druck auf uns Angler ausgeübt im Bezug darauf, wie wir uns zu verhalten haben. Und das lehne ich in allen Fällen ab. 
Doch das findet leider auch bei vielen legitimen Dingen statt, nur weil ein jeder seine Meinung jedem ins Gesicht kotzen muss. Das habe ich bewusst grob geschildert, denn genau so findet es statt. (und das bist du leider auch ein Experte drin) Das findet sowohl bei der Fraktion statt, die jeden Kochtopfangler anprangert als auch bei der Fraktion, die Leute anprangern, die ihre Fische gerne selektiv zurücksetzen (da dürfen sich gerne hier ein paar angesprochen fühlen).

In allen Fällen gibt es Grenzen. Einen im Dreck liegender Fisch voller Blut ist einfach kein schönes Bild, genauso ist es ein Unding die Zander aus 10 Meter Tiefe hoch zu pumpen, um sich als großer C&R Angler aufzuspielen. Aber grundsätzlich sollten wir endlich lernen die Handhabe anderer Angler zu akzeptieren und hinzunehmen, ganz gleich ob diese sich mit unseren Interessen decken. Ich versuche nach Möglichkeit niemanden zu verurteilen, der einen Fisch entnimmt oder aber sich dazu entscheidet, diesen mitzunehmen. Und das sollte auch jeder andere Angler tun, wenn er möchte, dass wir weiterhin angeln dürfen.

Sich füreinander freuen, wäre das nicht viel schöner?
In dem Sinne wechsel ich nun zu meinem liebsten Thread hier im Forum, freue mich auf die neuesten Fänge und werde meinen Fang ebenfalls präsentieren. Ob ich den Fisch entnommen habe oder nicht, spiel dafür keine Rolle. Einfach sich über das wunderschöne Hobby und die Fänge anderer freuen


----------



## Matthias_R (5. Dezember 2022)

Dennis, vieles von dem, was Du schreibst, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber dass die Gesetze hier in D gegerell anglerfeindlich sind...
Es hängt vom Bundesland ab.
Ich habe dabei in Brandenburg sowieso den Eindruck, auf der Insel der Seligen zu leben.
Hier interessiert sich keiner, ob Du einen maßigen Fisch zurück setzt. Wir können ganzjährig mit Kunstköder angeln. Die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander überlappen nicht, so dass wir immer auf etwas größere Fische als Barsche angeln dürfen.
In Branne City und Umzug (FSG Havel) haben wir ein Ankergebot beim Bootsangeln.
In Praxis störts nicht.
Und selbst ohne Ankergebot würden viele ankern, um stabil neben der Schifffahrtsrinne zu bleiben und die Fahrwasserkante zu beharken.
Ich empfinde ein Entnahmeverbot für Hecht als anglerfeindlich.
Was die Bestände angeht: Barsche werden hier gerne entnommen, dennoch steigen die Fänge, was Anzahl und was Stückgröße angeht. Der Weißfischbestand ist ebenfalls erheblich.
Nochmal: ich empfinde ein Entnahmeverbot genau so bescheuert wie ein Abknüppelgebot. Das ist beides ausgesprochen anglerfeindlich.
Ich tue mich mit dem reinen C+R schwer, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass auch beim Release eine gewisse Mortalitätsrate besteht. Eine Einflussgröße darauf ist die Dauer des "Landganges", und, daher hab ich zum Fernsehangeln eine dezidierte Meinung, diese "Landgangsdauer" steigt mit der medialen Präsentation.
Aus meiner Sicht kommt ja die ganze Geschichte mit dem Knüppelgebot daher, dass sich die Leute mit ihren Fängen so öffentlich brüsten müssen. 
Das ist hier hinter dem Mond bei uns noch nicht so angekommen, aber man kann es erwarten bzw befürchten.
Ein Fisch wird entweder entnommen, also Knüppel, oder er geht sofort schonend zurück.
Das "sofort" steht auch in der recht liberalen Brandenburger FO. Posing mit Fischen ist eben ein anderer Schnack als selektive Entnahme. 
Du schreibst über den Druck, der auf Angler ausgeübt wird, wie man sich zu verhalten habe. Welchen Druck meinst Du? Den Druck, Gewässer und Ufer nicht zu vermüllen? Dieser Druck ist gerechtfertigt, und leider begründet. Es liegt unglaublich viel Angelmüll in der Gegend herum. Futtertüten, Wurmdosen, Schnurperücken, Daneben auch oft Flaschen und Pizzakartons. 
Oder den Druck, Fische waidgerecht zu behandeln?


----------



## Matthias_R (5. Dezember 2022)

Da ich in den letzten Tagen vermehrt Hechtbeifänge bzw Hechtkontakte hatte, mehr als in Vorjahren, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich auch der Hechtbestand entwickelt. Dito Zander.
OK, ich wohne an einem relativ großen Gewässersystem. Der Einfluss der Entnahme durch Angler dürfte begrenzt sein.


----------



## Matthias_R (5. Dezember 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> In allen Fällen gibt es Grenzen. Einen im Dreck liegender Fisch voller Blut ist einfach kein schönes Bild,


Und? Ein "im Dreck liegender Fisch voller Blut" ist (wenn Du auf meinen im Gras liegenden Küchenhecht anspielst) umgehend nach der Landung betäubt und per Herzstich getötet worden. Das ist legal. Ich bekomme eher nen Hals, wenn ich minutenlange Sessions sehe wie der Fisch vermessen und zum Fotoshooting präsentiert wird.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich empfinde ein Entnahmeverbot für Hecht als anglerfeindlich.
> [...]
> Nochmal: ich empfinde ein Entnahmeverbot genau so bescheuert wie ein Abknüppelgebot. Das ist beides ausgesprochen anglerfeindlich.


Da sind wir Beide uns dann einig.
Auch ich finde ein komplettes Entnahmeverbot und Abknüppelgebot in den meisten(!) Fällen für falsch.
Und das sehe ich auch beim Hecht überwiegend so, denn der Hecht ist häufig ein Fisch, der ausreichend vorhanden ist. Da kommt es aber eben auf das Gewässer und die Größe des Fisches an.
(Und der Hecht darf in den Niederlanden entnommen werden, nur haben ihn manche Regionen geschützt.)



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich tue mich mit dem reinen C+R schwer, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass auch beim Release eine gewisse Mortalitätsrate besteht.


Daher ist es auch ganz wichtig darauf zu achten, was für einen Fisch man gerade landet, welche Temperaturen wir haben und so weiter.
Nach einigen Jahren und hunderten von gefangenen Hechten kann ich mir mittlerweile ein gutes Urteil darüber bilden, denn Wiederfänge sind hier keine Seltenheit. Dasselbe gilt für Barsche, wobei man bei diesen noch vorsichtiger sein muss. Einen Artikel dazu habe ich damals geschrieben, nachdem ich einen schönen Barsch gefangen hab, den ein Kollege ein Jahr zuvor am Haken hatte.

Es gibt auch sehr ausführliche Studien darüber, welcher Fisch wie sehr sterblich ist.
Nur leider wird viel zu selten darüber geredet. Aber Fakt ist: Der Fisch, der nicht zurückgesetzt wird, ist definitiv Tot. Das an sich ist kein Problem, nur leider passiert das häufig auch dann, wenn man den Fisch nicht entnehmen will. Häufig aufgrund von Unwissenheit, weil den Leuten erzählt wird, man dürfe den nicht gewünschten aber gefangenen Fisch nicht zurücksetzen. Wir brauchen hier mehr Aufklärung "ohne Fingerzeig".



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Du schreibst über den Druck, der auf Angler ausgeübt wird, wie man sich zu verhalten habe. Welchen Druck meinst Du? Den Druck, Gewässer und Ufer nicht zu vermüllen? Dieser Druck ist gerechtfertigt, und leider begründet. Es liegt unglaublich viel Angelmüll in der Gegend herum. Futtertüten, Wurmdosen, Schnurperücken, Daneben auch oft Flaschen und Pizzakartons.
> Oder den Druck, Fische waidgerecht zu behandeln?


Da geht es mir doch nicht um den Müll oder anderes.
Es geht darum, wie wir Angler uns untereinander verhalten. Du kannst quasi nichts mehr machen, ohne dafür von vielen Ecken kritisiert zu werden, weil jeder der Meinung ist dir UNGEFRAGT seine Meinung ins Gesicht zu klatschen. Und wenn jemand seinen Fisch irgendwo in den Gruppen, Foren oder sonst wo teilt, dann hat dieser nicht unbedingt nach der Meinung gefragt, ob ein Fisch entnommen wird oder zurückgesetzt werden muss. Und dadurch baut sich überall ein gewisser Druck auf, der sowohl auf Kochtopf Angler, Angler mit selektiver Entnahme und C&R Angler lastet.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Und? Ein "im Dreck liegender Fisch voller Blut" ist (wenn Du auf meinen im Gras liegenden Küchenhecht anspielst) umgehend nach der Landung betäubt und per Herzstich getötet worden. Das ist legal.


Nein Matthias,
ich habe dich tatsächlich nicht gemeint oder dir Vorwürfe gemacht. Ich musste auch erst einmal schauen, um was für ein Bild es sich handelt.
Dein Bild finde ich tatsächlich nicht sonderlich schön, allerdings auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich habe da an wesentlich schlimmere Bilder gedacht, auf denen dann am liebsten noch die Kippen, die Dose Bier und was weiß ich zu sehen ist. Aber auch das spielt alles keine Rolle. Fangen darf jeder seinen Fisch wie es ihm beliebt ist. 

Wenn er ihn dann in Netz einer großen Gruppe präsentiert und das Bild in dem Falle aber wirklich unschön ist, dann ist es doch eigentlich vorprogrammiert, dass da negative Kommentare kommen werden. Man muss das Tier ja nicht wie ein Stück Dreck mit in den Dreck werfen (und nein, damit meine ich nicht dich), neben Müll und so weiter. Das will eben keiner sehen. Aaaaaaber: Das Rechtfertigt natürlich auch noch lange nicht gewisse Kommentare von Dritten.

Aber bei einem kannst du bei mir gewiss sein: Ich werde mich bei solchen Kommentare fern halten, diese wirst du von mir nicht zu hören bekommen. Denn ich möchte nicht entscheiden, was richtig oder falsch ist. Und ich möchte (soweit es geht und nicht gewisse Grenzen überschreitet) niemanden Vorwürfe machen, wenn er sein geliebtes Hobby ausübt und dieses mit uns teilt. Also sollte es in Zukunft so rüber kommen oder man das Gefühl haben, ich würde Anspielungen machen. Nein, das mache ich nicht. Wenn ich etwas zu kritisieren habe, dann erkennt man es auch eindeutig. Und ich habe da in dem Thread nichts zu kritisieren.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich bekomme eher nen Hals, wenn ich minutenlange Sessions sehe wie der Fisch vermessen und zum Fotoshooting präsentiert wird.


Je nach Länge darf das auch gerne kritisiert werden.
Aber was ich nicht in Ordnung finden, ist wenn direkt jedem so etwas vorgeworfen wird, ohne zu wissen wie das Handling in der Realität aussieht. Das Fischwohl steht für mich an erster Stelle, wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetze. Und ich entscheide nach dem Entfernen des Hakens, ob ich noch ein Bild machen kann, bevor ich den Fisch direkt hinter mir zurücksetze oder nicht.
Es wäre hilfreich nicht immer alles sofort zu verteufeln.


----------



## Matthias_R (5. Dezember 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht in Ordnung finden, ist wenn direkt jedem so etwas vorgeworfen wird, ohne zu wissen wie das Handling in der Realität aussieht.


Ich denke an die eine oder andere Szene aus der "Profiliga". Ich meine, dass da doch etliche Zander recht lange an der Luft waren. Und ich empfinde es als unpassend, das so zu zeigen.
Der gezeige Hecht wurde (und wird noch demnächst) in der Küche mit dem gebotenen Respekt und als nicht alltägliche Delikatesse behandelt. Es war im übrigen der erste von mir in diesem Jahr entnommene Hecht (aber nicht der erste gefangene).
Entnahmeverbote aufgrund des zu geringen Bestandes sind nachvollziehbar. Überhaupt bin ich der Meinung, dass erstmal grundsätzlich alles erlaubt sein muss, und das Verbot begründet, und nicht die Genehmigung.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich denke an die eine oder andere Szene aus der "Profiliga". Ich meine, dass da doch etliche Zander recht lange an der Luft waren. Und ich empfinde es als unpassend, das so zu zeigen.
> Der gezeige Hecht wurde (und wird noch demnächst) in der Küche mit dem gebotenen Respekt und als nicht alltägliche Delikatesse behandelt. Es war im übrigen der erste von mir in diesem Jahr entnommene Hecht (aber nicht der erste gefangene).
> Entnahmeverbote aufgrund des zu geringen Bestandes sind nachvollziehbar. Überhaupt bin ich der Meinung, dass erstmal grundsätzlich alles erlaubt sein muss, und das Verbot begründet, und nicht die Genehmigung.


Hallo,

gerade Zander haben eine sehr hohe Mortalitätsrate, von den releasten Zandern dürfte jeder vierte über den Jordan gehen, vor allem, wenn er außerhalb des Wassers abgehakt wird.  Bei uns hieß es früher: ein Zander, der die Sonne sieht (im Trockenen abgelegt wird), ist so gut wie tot.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Überhaupt bin ich der Meinung, dass erstmal grundsätzlich alles erlaubt sein muss, und das Verbot begründet, und nicht die Genehmigung.


Und wer entscheidet das denn, der Bewirtschafter das Land der Bund.
Darum haben wir ja das Dilemma. Im Grunde wollen hier alle was zu sagen haben und die sind meist zu engstirnig. 
Aber den Tag wo alle Angler zufrieden sind werde ich nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Als ich Mitglied im örtlichen Verein wurde, habe ich mich zunächst über die seitenlange "Gewässerordnung" gewundert und konnte einen Großteil der Regelungen nicht nachvollziehen. 

Die haben aber meistens einen driftigen Grund. Beispiel: Eisangeln ist an allen Gewässern untersagt. Wtf?....dachte ich mir und habe später erfahren, dass es Zeitgenossen gab, die im Winter die Plötzen kiloweise rausgeholt und eben nicht nachdem die Kiste voll war aufgehört haben. 
Anderes Beispiel: Verbot von Naturködern am Salmonidengewässer. Früher wurden innerhalb weniger Wochen nahezu alle Besatzforellen und die wenigen nachgewachsenen auf Wurm rausgeangelt, manche Leute müssen fast täglich dagewesen sein und haben sich die Gefriertruhe voll gemacht. 

Es gibt noch viele weitere Beispiele und vermutlich ist es in vielen Gegenden vergleichbar - es gibt idiotisch anmutende Bestimmungen aber mit ein paar Hintergrundinformationen sind sie plötzlich nicht mehr ganz so idiotisch. 

Aber natürlich gibt es ebenso die Regelungen, die tatsächlich nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Sofern es sich um vereinsinterne Dinge handelt, ist die JHV eine gute (eigentlich die einzige) Möglichkeit, etwas zu ändern oder zumindest eine Diskussion anzuregen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Als ich Mitglied im örtlichen Verein wurde, habe ich mich zunächst über die seitenlange "Gewässerordnung" gewundert und konnte einen Großteil der Regelungen nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Die haben aber meistens einen driftigen Grund. Beispiel: Eisangeln ist an allen Gewässern untersagt. Wtf?....dachte ich mir und habe später erfahren, dass es Zeitgenossen gab, die im Winter die Plötzen kiloweise rausgeholt und eben nicht nachdem die Kiste voll war aufgehört haben.


Und so bestraft man alle Eisangler statt ein Bag Limit und ein Entnahme Fenster einzuführen. Es ist halt einfacher alles zu verbieten.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich ist es das. Wem willst du die Kontrollen denn zumuten? Fischereiaufsicht will doch auch niemand machen.


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das. Wem willst du die Kontrollen denn zumuten? Fischereiaufsicht will doch auch niemand machen.


ist wie mit vielem:
die, die es betrifft juckt es nicht und machen weiter wie bisher (Kontrollen finden eh kaum statt) und diejenigen die sich dran halten, müssen drunter leiden.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Ja, so ist das leider allzu oft.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Fischereiaufsicht will doch auch niemand machen.



Wollen schon, nur Zeit muß man haben und dann muß ja auch sichergestellt sein das genügend Fischereiaufseher da sind.
Im Prinzip aber hast du Recht, lieber geh ich angeln als kontrollieren und mich ärgern zu müssen das einige Honks sich nicht an die Regeln halten.



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und so bestraft man alle Eisangler statt ein Bag Limit und ein Entnahme Fenster einzuführen. Es ist halt einfacher alles zu verbieten.



Was meinst du warum die Norweger ein Ausfuhrlimit eingeführt haben, nur weil einige immer mehr haben wollen und das nicht reicht und noch mehr.



Gruß Frank


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> von den releasten Zandern dürfte jeder vierte über den Jordan gehen,


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, das hängt immer vom einzelnen Angler ab. Wenn sich jemand vorher schon die die richtigen Gedanken macht kann er die Quote auch weit im einstelligen Bereich halten.  Zumindest wenn die Studien zu nordamerikanischen Walleyes als Referenz gelten können.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es zu europäischen Zandern eh nur ganz wenige Studien und auch nur  mit ziemlich kleinen  Vergleichsgruppen.

Aber grundsätzlich gehören auch m.M. die Zander zu den eher empfindlicheren Fischarten.

Ich hatt ja das Glück schon als junger Mann öfter mal in Kanada angeln zu können und da hab ich punkto fish-handling und schonendes  Zurücksetzten schon deutlich mehr glernt als in DE.

Das hat u.a. relativ schnell dazu geführt, dass ich nur noch ab so Ende September zum Spinnfischen auf Raubfische ausgerückt bin und mir auch bei der Wahl der Köder und Angelstellen vorher Gedanken gemacht habe, ob das im Fall der Fälle passen könnte.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Er hat zuerst eine Karte der Länder präsentiert, bei der es um die Bestandsdichte ging beziehungsweise wie gut der Fischbestand in den einzelnen Ländern ist. Deutschland gehörte mit zu den schlechtesten Ländern.


Das halte ich aber nicht für glaubwürdig.  Woher will der gute Mann den diese Daten haben?   Es gibt 16 Bundesländer mit 16 Fischereigesetzen.  In vielen Bundesländern sind die meisten Gewässer in der Hand von Vereinen und Privatleuten.  Woher will der also die ganzen Daten zur Bestandsdichte haben?  Dazu gibt es geographisch schon in Deutschland völlig unterschiedliche Ökosystemen mit unterschiedlichen Fischarten usw. .  Und in den europäischen Ländern sind die Unterschiede noch viel größer.   Und es gibt auch Gewässer in DE wo selbst Holländer, Schweden etc. zum Angeln hinfahren.  Vermutlich nicht wegen der miesen Bestände.

Klingt also für mich überhaupt nicht plausibel.  Von welchem Verband war der denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> nur weil einige immer mehr haben wollen



Maßlosigkeit ist eine der Grundeigenschaften der Mehrheit der Menschen - egal um was es geht.
Und genau das wird allen über kurz oder lang zu Verhängnis.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, das hängt immer vom einzelnen Angler ab. Wenn sich jemand vorher schon die die richtigen Gedanken macht kann er die Quote auch weit im einstelligen Bereich halten.  Zumindest wenn die Studien zu nordamerikanischen Walleyes als Referenz gelten können.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

aus jüngerer Zeit kann ich da nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungen aufwarten, da ich seit ca. 35 Jahren nicht mehr gezielt auf Zander gefischt habe und die 2/3 welche ich das Jahr über beim Hechtfischen als Beifang habe, liegen alle deutlich überm Mindestmaß, so dass die eh entnommen werden .
Aber von früher weiß ich eben noch, dass die Zander schon verdammt empfindlich waren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber von früher weiß ich eben noch, dass die Zander schon verdammt empfindlich waren.


"Früher" wurde meiner Beobachtung nach auf Zander auch noch hauptsächlich mit kleinen Köderfischen geangelt.  Da steigt vermutlich das Risiko, dass der Haken nicht ganz vorne im Maul hängt. Auch das ist natürlich ein Kriterium das neben Wassertemperatur, Fangtiefe, "air-exposure" usw.  eine Rolle spielt.

Wenn man sich vorher die richtigen Gedanken macht, kann man viele Risikofaktoren aber schon gut minimieren.


----------

